# Kobe Bryant Demands to be traded



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kobe Bryant just said on Stephen A. Smith's radio show that he desires to be traded. A link will be provided soon.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2886927


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sure that's a conspiracy too lol.

BTW didn't kobe talk about possibly leaving the lakers when lebron was being drafted? It's kind of funny he always manages to interject himself into the news even when his team's not playing.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> And now Bryant, who reportedly has made it clear to the Lakers that he may see fit to terminate his contract in two years, told Smith he wouldn't continue to wait for Buss to build the roster around him.
> 
> "Promises made to make this team better have not been kept," Bryant told Smith. "So where does that leave me?"


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2886927

This is all I can find right now. However, this story will blow up today.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kobe for Payton,Antoine Walker and Chris Quinn


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

kobe to charlotte for the bobcats.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Diable said:


> Kobe for Payton,Antoine Walker and Chris Quinn


haha kobe in miami.

media would have a field day for the next 3 years.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

So it seems like it's even way beyond the Jerry West thing now.

(paraphrasing)
Stephen A: "Is there anything the Lakers can do to get you to want to stay with the organization?".
Kobe: "No."


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Diophantos said:


> So it seems like it's even way beyond the Jerry West thing now.
> 
> (paraphrasing)
> Stephen A: "Is there anything the Lakers can do to get you to want to stay with the organization?".
> Kobe: "No."


It certainly has hit the fan!!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Diophantos said:


> So it seems like it's even way beyond the Jerry West thing now.
> 
> (paraphrasing)
> Stephen A: "Is there anything the Lakers can do to get you to want to stay with the organization?".
> Kobe: "No."


What would all the socal (aka socalled) fans say if kobe were to find yet another relationship ending poorly?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

kobe for gordon, 9th draft pick, and some fillers


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Wonder if this will get smoothed out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sure that was a fake Kobe and not really him. It was merely a string of Kobe clips put together to make it sound like he wants to be traded... At least... That's what Laker fans are going to try to lead us to believe.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Now we get to see the real Laker fans. There's gonna be alot of fans who follow Kobe to his next team and never really cared for the Lakers in general.


My first thought is, instead of losing in Los Angeles, Kobe wants to go lose somewhere else. That I don't understand. Kobe's contract is going to be hard to work to keep a star player on the same team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sucks for the Lakers. Deja Vu all over again


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Man Kobe possibly being on another team seems so weird to me... I just can't imagine the Lakers without Kobe... It's going to be real tough getting a deal worked out though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Blow up the league lol

KG, Gasol and PP need to join in on this.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

A team like the Hawks surely has the talent and assets (#3 and 11 pick) to pull of a deal like this, but I wouldn't want him on the Hawks. My other favorite team the Hornets, it would be nice seeing a Chris Paul/Kobe bryant backcourt, but I don't think the Hornets have the pieces to pull off a trade like this. On Kobe, he probably wants to go to a more talented team, but how is that gonna happen, when the team trading for him, will probably have to give up all their skilled players.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

*Kobe demands to be traded*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trade him to the Clippers: now that would be awesome. End you're career in basketball purgatory Kobes


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The question I have is where is Kobe going to go sans Chicago that's going to get him on a team with a possibility of contention? No team in contention is going to blow up their team to acquire him, and Chicago may not even want to throw away all their young talent.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the wolves offer the entire organization, players, coaches, stadium, front office just to get Garnett and Kobe on the same team.
hell we'll play our home games on the street lol


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Now we get to see the real Laker fans. There's gonna be alot of fans who follow Kobe to his next team and never really cared for the Lakers in general.
> 
> 
> My first thought is, instead of losing in Los Angeles, Kobe wants to go lose somewhere else. That I don't understand. Kobe's contract is going to be hard to work to keep a star player on the same team.


I tried the whole team "fan" thing, but I just couldn't do it, so I am a fan of individual players, and Kobe Bryant is #1 in that regard. It will be interesting to see where he goes. It will have to be a huge deal, but if I was a team (the Knicks), I would give up any player, the Lakers desired.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

essbee said:


> What would all the socal (aka socalled) fans say if kobe were to find yet another relationship ending poorly?


Nothing, they'd all just start showing up to Warriors games.:biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

essbee said:


> kobe to charlotte for the bobcats.



:lol:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

woah if Kobe leaves the Clippers and dont get some talent back, the Lakers are gonna become the Clippers of the mid 90s......


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LakersGround must be going absolutely nuts...


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

omg.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is really good at creating headlines. Even though the Lakers lost in first round he gets more attention than the team playing conference finals.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

If Kobe bails it will tarnish his legacy IMO. It will just prove that as a Laker he was nothing but a sidekick to Shaq. The guy should shut up and the Lakers management should get him some help. His last two years were brilliant individual seasons and the man is great but there is still the question if Kobe can actually be the man on a championship team.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

What players in the NBA would you not trade for Kobe Bryant?

Tim Duncan
Dwyane Wade
LeBron James


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Theonee said:


> Kobe is really good at creating headlines. Even though the Lakers lost in first round he gets more attention than the team playing conference finals.


Any superstar throwing the whole organization under the bus, says he never said that on a personal blog effectively throwing the reporter under the bus, then comes out a day later and says what he just said he never said is going to make headlines.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Kobe for Dirk straight up.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i say he goes to the Knicks or Orlando


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how much this has to do with what happened last night on the shores of Lake Erie.I sort of bet that Kobe figures he goes East he could be playing for a trip to the finals with a few mediocre players around him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What a *****. Bails out on the franchise that's done everything for him as soon as the going gets tough.

On the positive side at least Kobe groupies will finally stop pretending they're Laker fans.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> What a *****. Bails out on the franchise that's done everything for him as soon as the going gets tough.
> 
> *On the positive side at least Kobe groupies will finally stop pretending they're Laker fans.*


lol and some other team is going to inherit them


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

well kobe has that clause that lets him veto a trade, so essentially he's the one playing gm. He gets to chose who he plays for and who the other team trades.


The problem is that this makes it impossible to trade kobe. The best players typically have the biggest contract, to trade for kobe you would have to gut the team, but kobe doesn't want to play for a gutted team. The offseason will be interesting. I wonder if Atlanta would give up their 3rd pick for kobe, or if portland or seattle will give up their lottery picks. The time to trade kobe is now, get into the deepest draft possibly ever.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nice stat:

*Consecutive seasons with one team, Active players*

Kevin Garnett, 12
Kobe Bryant, 11
Tim Duncan, 10
*Adonal Foyle, 10*

Good company there, Adonal.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> What a *****. Bails out on the franchise that's done everything for him as soon as the going gets tough.
> 
> On the positive side at least Kobe groupies will finally stop pretending they're Laker fans.


eh i could give a**** less if Kobe leaves, as pathetic as they may be if he leaves,i am a Lakers fan, nota Kobe fan...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

O2K said:


> well kobe has that clause that lets him veto a trade, so essentially he's the one playing gm. He gets to chose who he plays for and who the other team trades.
> 
> 
> The problem is that this makes it impossible to trade kobe. The best players typically have the biggest contract, to trade for kobe you would have to gut the team, but kobe doesn't want to play for a gutted team. The offseason will be interesting. I wonder if Atlanta would give up their 3rd pick for kobe, or if portland or seattle will give up their lottery picks. The time to trade kobe is now, get into the deepest draft possibly ever.


no chance seattle or portland gives up their picks, they just landed their own franchise guys.

it will be interesting to see how much leway management has, who they can talk to etc... like obviously if kobe said to them "trade me to the cavs but if lebron and Z are traded back ill veto it" then the lakers just say no, and the same if they try to trade him to a young team and half the team is coming in return kobe can turn it down.

come to minny kobe, you need a big guy to win lol.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

first direct quote from him...and very damaging to the Lakers and their fan


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

O2K said:


> well kobe has that clause that lets him veto a trade, so essentially he's the one playing gm. He gets to chose who he plays for and who the other team trades.
> 
> 
> The problem is that this makes it impossible to trade kobe. The best players typically have the biggest contract, to trade for kobe you would have to gut the team, but kobe doesn't want to play for a gutted team. The offseason will be interesting. I wonder if Atlanta would give up their 3rd pick for kobe, or if portland or seattle will give up their lottery picks. The time to trade kobe is now, get into the deepest draft possibly ever.


someone mentioned it before, but having a "gutted" team in the East can get you in the conference finals...so ...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Kobe to Orlando for Darko, Jameer, and Ariza, and a Draft Pick.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Update: Kobe fans now blame Rambis' glasses. More on this as it develops.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I really hope Kobe Bryant comes east

My desired teams for Kobe Bryant:

1. New York Knicks
2. Chicago Bulls
3. Atlanta Hawks


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i wonder if this is going to be a KG situation ....or if this is actually gonna happen 

woah, talks about Kobe being trade are still crazy
:lol:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Did you all hear the interview he did this morning with LA local radio station? He was furious. He must have gotten even madder afterwards and then called Stephen A.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Nice stat:
> 
> *Consecutive seasons with one team, Active players*
> 
> ...


im actually proud to see KG at the top of that

loyalty aint dead


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If it makes the Lakers better, I am all for it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Kobe has to want to go east, or stay in the west to land on a loaded team.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

may 28 - "I don't want to be traded and I have given no ultimatums or demands of being traded." - http://news.kb24.com/

may 30 - "I would like to be traded, yeah," - http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakersbryant&prov=ap&type=lgns

:lol:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol @ 9 of the 30 teams having 'kobe' in their last updated thread, sure knows how to get attention does the bean


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Any of yall see a Terrell Owens type media attention? I hope not I remember it was all about Terrell on ESPN, you couldn't ever watch them for highlights.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Kobe can't go the knicks, they have nothing to move.

Orlando, Bulls, Hawks, Blazers, Mavs, and a few others are the only teams with enough to move for him IMO.

Blazers would not involve #1 or Roy


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Also, will this become the biggest thread in BBB's history, wait and see.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd give them Marion, Barbosa, Bell and Atlantas unprotected pick in 2008 for Kobe and Kwame I guess, extremly unlikely either team really wants to trade with the other though.
However the Lakers would be set up rather nicely I think
Bynum/Odom/Marion/Bell/Barbosa could win more games than what they did the last 3 years although not with Phil Jackson I guess. They would best trade Jackson for D'Antoni as well.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Ghost said:


> Also, will this become the biggest thread in BBB's history, wait and see.



No, because I didn't make the thread.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Any of yall see a Terrell Owens type media attention? I hope not I remember it was all about Terrell on ESPN, you couldn't ever watch them for highlights.


this is gonna be all we hear about for soo long


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ghost said:


> Also, will this become the biggest thread in BBB's history, wait and see.


i was thinking the same thing, this is gonna be huuuge


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, Kobe is the most talented player in the league, he deserves this kind of attention. I would want to see Kobe in the East, just to balance things out. Remember, Kobe is not a free agent so the teams that want to make a bid for him need good terminating contracts instead of cap space. Teams like the Hawks and Magic would have trouble with that. Hawks will have to give up Joe Johnson, and Magic pretty much have to give up half their team plus a S&T with Darko for like 8+ mil.

It really depends on what the Lakers want to do at this point. As much Kobe can talk, he doesn't control the situation.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

kobe flips flops his mind so much, who knows what we'll hear from him tommorow. 

TOMMOROW BREAKING NEWS. KOBE RETIRES TO BECOME A ITALIAN RACE CAR DRIVER!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> I'd give them Marion, Barbosa, Bell and Atlantas unprotected pick in 2008 for Kobe and Kwame I guess, extremly unlikely either team really wants to trade with the other though.
> However the Lakers would be set up rather nicely I think
> Bynum/Odom/Marion/Bell/Barbosa could win more games than what they did the last 3 years although not with Phil Jackson I guess. They would best trade Jackson for D'Antoni as well.


Actually this sounds really good for both the teams.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Any of yall see a Terrell Owens type media attention? I hope not I remember it was all about Terrell on ESPN, you couldn't ever watch them for highlights.


It will definitely get that attention.

But I have a feeling that he's just really upset right now and will cool off in a couple of days and want to stay.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> Kobe has to want to go east, or stay in the west to land on a loaded team.


You realize you just named the only two conferences the sport actually has right? There's no SEC option in the NBA.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kobe-Shaq reunion in Miami

JWill (8 mil expiring)
Walker/Posey
Dorell Wright
1st

for 

Kobe

If we can trade Odom/Grant/Butler/1st for Shaq, we can get this done.............

Shaq
Haslem
Kapono
Kobe
Wade


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Odom and Butler aren't exactly scrubs though. Meanwhile, Walker and Jwill are at this point.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Kobe-Shaq reunion in Miami
> 
> JWill (8 mil expiring)
> Walker/Posey
> ...


Man, the lakers will become worse than Bobcats.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mateo said:


> It will definitely get that attention.
> 
> But I have a feeling that he's just really upset right now and will cool off in a couple of days and want to stay.


I concur.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> im actually proud to see KG at the top of that
> 
> loyalty aint dead


I'm sure he's proud to be on top of that list with zero championships in his trophy case. Thats like going to college for 12 years and ending up with a high school diploma.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

kzero said:


> I'm sure he's proud to be on top of that list with zero championships in his trophy case. Thats like going to college for 12 years and ending up with a high school diploma.


and 200 million dollars


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Doesn't Kobe also kinda get to pick his destination. Doesn't h have a no trade clause?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

They aren't trading him though. He has no trade leverage whatsoever. They will wait for him to cool off, and possibly try to add a couple of small pieces to show they are trying to rebuild now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I concur.


do you mean you hope? lol


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

On to the most pressing issue...

If Kobe goes to another team, does he go back to No. 8?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kobe will be playing for Chicago or New York


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe to the Nets for VC, RJ, Marcus Williams, Jason Collins, and 3 #1s.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, oh lord now we get to see fans of every team trying to come up with trade scenarios to land Kobe without really giving up much.

Now you know how Minnesota fans have felt for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Rawse said:


> On to the most pressing issue...
> 
> If Kobe goes to another team, does he go back to No. 8?



he might have to, #24 is retired by quite a few teams


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

even if kobe "cools off" and changes his mind and stays, where does that leave him with his teammates??? when he demanded this trade, he was basically saying that this team was so bad, that there was no chance of a chip, and he needed to go elsewhere to win...

even if he stays, lakers seem to be in for one more bad year at the least...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> even if kobe "cools off" and changes his mind and stays, where does that leave him with his teammates??? when he demanded this trade, he was basically saying that this team was so bad, that there was no chance of a chip, and he needed to go elsewhere to win...
> 
> even if he stays, lakers seem to be in for one more bad year at the least...


He said in the other interview that he respected his teammates. I doubt the Lakers are of the delusion that this team is a championship team.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> even if kobe "cools off" and changes his mind and stays, where does that leave him with his teammates??? when he demanded this trade, he was basically saying that this team was so bad, that there was no chance of a chip, and he needed to go elsewhere to win...
> 
> even if he stays, lakers seem to be in for one more bad year at the least...


Looking at past comments, I don't think Kobe really cares about the relationship with his teammates.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Looking at past comments, I don't think Kobe really cares about the relationship with his teammates.



quite true...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

What if the Lakers trade for Randolph of JO first? Im not going to buy into this yet, because I think its a scare tactic by Kobe to force the lakers to make a move. Now Kobe is the GM, unless West comes back. He can demand a trade to any team and tell the Lakers who he wants them to trade for in order to keep him. I could see him being traded, but I will wait a few weeks before I buy into this completely.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

How much news could a Kobe stir, if a Kobe could stir news.

It's still a work in progess.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

NY would be the ideal place for Kobe, lots of people in New York loves Kobe. But New York doesn't have enough trading chips, unless they are willing to part with David Lee and Frye.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Biggest thread in BBB.net history, book it. 

I love you Kobe Bryant. :lol:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Man, wtf us fans do to deserve this?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

This is crazy, I thought for sure Ric Bucher was full of ****. Man oh man, the trade rumors in the next few months are going to be insane.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I just relistened to the interview and Kobe wasn't emphatic about saying that. Stephen A had to push him to really say it. Even then he was hesitant. I don't think he really means it, he's just full of emotions. I think this will all blow over in a couple of days. Typical media trying to push people into saying things. If Kobe *really* wanted to be traded he would have said so from the get go. Not in an answer to a direct question.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

everytime i go to "user cp" this darn thread keeps popping up...how long will it last???


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I actually thought he was very emphatic about his demands when I listened to that interview. It sounded like he was very determined to get out of LA


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

If Bean were to go to Chicago, about 92% of my domicile will cry in agony. There precious Chicago Bulls cannot host a player as cancerous as Kobe.

I, on the other hand, will rejoice and laugh at the individuals who dislike Kobe in Chicago.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's only logical to demand a trade if he doesn't want to waste his prime. The Lakers are stuck with this team now, they can't wait until Bynum becomes a legit center and besides Lamar Odom the Lakers don't have much talent to get any deals done. If you were in his situation what would you do ? Wait another season, win 40-45 games, crush out in the first round ? Heck, the Lakers are not even a lock for the playoffs in the West anymore.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Kobe for Raef Lafrentz, Brandon Roy and the #1 pick works.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> I actually thought he was very emphatic about his demands when I listened to that interview. It sounded like he was very determined to get out of LA


_"Is there anything the Lakers can do to get you to remain with the organization ?"

"No."_


Yeah, that's pretty determined, he didn't even hesitate.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Some people do not respond well to losing. Kobe is one of them, and anyone who watches him play with any kind of regularity should not be surprised that these 1st round exits have really got under his skin. Without branching this thread off and offending fans of other players, this is the difference between a winner and a competitor and a loser willing to live fat cat status and collect his check. 

The real story here is Kobe and Stephen A. Smith (close friend of Shaquille) airing out that Shaquille left because of Jerry Buss, and that if Jerry West had still been around, Kobe and Shaquille would have still been playing together, according to Shaquille. This really puts the Lakers front office in a bad light.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Mateo said:


> I just relistened to the interview and Kobe wasn't emphatic about saying that. Stephen A had to push him to really say it. Even then he was hesitant. I don't think he really means it, he's just full of emotions. I think this will all blow over in a couple of days. Typical media trying to push people into saying things. If Kobe *really* wanted to be traded he would have said so from the get go. Not in an answer to a direct question.


Kobe's not the type to go in the media and simply announce that, for him to even respond to SAS directly after the question was asked seem pretty emphatic to me. Screamin' A mentioned that they had talked earlier, they both probably already discussed this and understood that he would bring up the trade later into the interview once they hashed out all the reasons Kobe wants to leave.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Shaq had put some of the blame on Kobe when he left the Lakers.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Mateo said:


> I just relistened to the interview and Kobe wasn't emphatic about saying that. Stephen A had to push him to really say it. Even then he was hesitant. I don't think he really means it, he's just full of emotions. I think this will all blow over in a couple of days. Typical media trying to push people into saying things. If Kobe *really* wanted to be traded he would have said so from the get go. Not in an answer to a direct question.


He said he'd rather play ON PLUTO than for the Lakers... That's not being pushed into saying something...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

croco said:


> _"Is there anything the Lakers can do to get you to remain with the organization ?"
> 
> "No."_
> 
> ...


Well no ****. If dude says there is, the Lakers organization can parade around like they have time. If dude says its forgone, that means they rectify the situation immediately.

Personally, I feel that this is a response to the fact the the organization didn't do a damn thing as far as reaching out yesterday. Maybe this gets their attention.

If Buss screws this one up, he looking at millions in lost income. I've seen threads by longtime season ticket holders and a huge loss in marketability. Honestly, as much as some people hate him, Kobe is one of the league's most beloved superstars. Losing two of arguably the ten best players of all time in the span of a few years is not a good look at all. Jerry needs to smack the stupid out of Jim Buss (who I imagine might have been the so-called insider in the LA Times).

I feel this a is a big game of chicken, and the clock is ticking for the organization to fix it.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

interesting move on his part. in kobe's case, though, i fail to see how a trade could be much of a solution. number 1, he's _demanding_ a trade- so that gives him a rep to live with for who knows how long (maybe forever). he wouldn't even be able to argue that one. number 2, he wants a trade primarily to play for an elite team- but how many elite teams could afford the cost of a kobe bryant and still remain elite? i think kg suffers the same misfortune. these players are just so valuable that anyone who wants them would have to either sell their house to get them- leaving their lives hardly improved on their current worlds in los angeles and minnesota for bryant and garnett, respectively- or not be able to get them at all. does kobe really think some team could afford him without compromising the _rest_ of their team? he's bound to be an island wherever he goes.

that said, maybe this would be the year for it- what with draft picks 1 and 2 upcoming. but would kobe want to play for portland or seattle? maybe seattle's got the best shot- of any team in the league (as hard as that is to believe). they have (presumably) kevin durant to shop, even rashard lewis to throw in there (giving lewis his well-deserved s&t- which could also help to match contracts w/out much headache), and a list of other pieces they could retain if only because most of them missed the year to injury and the lakers wouldn't want them anyway (i.e. maybe lewis and durant would be enough... you think?).

now _that_ would be a story, imo- and the sonics would probably have the balls to do it given their current ownership situation/relocation prospects. who knows. we'll see where this one goes...

but seriously, i hate trade demands. they're interesting and all, at least for a few hours, but i hate them with a passion. they're bad news.

peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sure hoping the Knicks can put together a package for Kobe. Say Kobe and Radman for:

1. Bad contract - Steve Francis (two years)
2. Young good player on decent contract - Jamal Crawford
3. Young player on rookie contract - Channing Frye
4. #23 draft pick.

Get it done Isiah and then we'll see who's calling him the worst GM in the NBA.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Chicago is the one team that could put together a package that wouldn't completely rip off the Lakers, while still benefiting the Bulls. They wouldn't even have to give up half of their young talent, and would be getting the best perimeter player in the world.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> Sure hoping the Knicks can put together a package for Kobe. Say Kobe and Radman for:
> 
> 1. Bad contract - Steve Francis (two years)
> 2. Young good player on decent contract - Jamal Crawford
> ...


welcome to a timberwolves fans world laker fans.... where every team has a terrible offer for your franchise guy


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn you, Bryant!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Chicago is the one team that could put together a package that wouldn't completely rip off the Lakers, while still benefiting the Bulls. They wouldn't even have to give up half of their young talent, and would be getting the best perimeter player in the world.


then again why would chicago do such a move? they need interior scoring. its the reason why detroit eliminated them from the playoffs. getting kobe doesnt solve any of that. they'd just get eliminated by detroit or a healthy miami team again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> welcome to a timberwolves fans world laker fans.... where every team has a terrible offer for your franchise guy


Not true. When a guy has a no-trade clause and this is precisely what the Lakers got for Shaquille O'Neal, except Francis can still play unlike Brian Grant, so I don't know why you expect a team like the Knicks to actually give up all their young talent for Kobe. When a player is put on the market (although Kobe could easily say to the Knicks or no dice), then the Lakers pretty much have no choice but to deal with them.


----------



## Astral (Apr 23, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> welcome to a timberwolves fans world laker fans.... where every team has a terrible offer for your franchise guy


 That was pretty awful :biggrin:



> Not true. When a guy has a no-trade clause and this is precisely what the Lakers got for Shaquille O'Neal, except Francis can still play unlike Brian Grant, so I don't know why you expect a team like the Knicks to actually give up all their young talent for Kobe. When a player is put on the market (although Kobe could easily say to the Knicks or no dice), then the Lakers pretty much have no choice but to deal with them.


Woah woah. Did you just say Francis can play? I mean, people distort the facts to make their points often, but usually they don't just.. lie.
Francis would make everyone's Top10 overpaid list. He would also make Top 10 most likely to be injured next game list. 

So your trade idea is to trade best player in the league for a guy who'll sit on the bench and collect a fat paycheck?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/show?showId=danpatrick

KOBE ON IN 10 MINUTES, click listen live on the right


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

kobe is an attention whore. how many interviews can he do to re-iterate the same thing over and over? unless he keeps dropping bombs about what he wants to do with his life. 

kobe: i want to be a scuba diver.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Kobe to Indiana for Donnie Walsh and Troy Murphy.

STEAL for the Lakers.. STEAL.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DuMa said:


> kobe is an attention whore.


Look, who is talkin'


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe is gonna be on the Dan Patrick show right now. He needs to shut the hell up already!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Astral said:


> That was pretty awful :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Woah woah. Did you just say Francis can play? I mean, people distort the facts to make their points often, but usually they don't just.. lie.
> ...


Shaq got traded for Caron Butler, Lamar Odom and Brian Grant. Grant is Francis in this scenario, Crawford is Butler and Frye is Odom. Now if that doesn't work, give them Nate Robinson and David Lee as well. Who cares? Kobe has a no-trade clause, so if he says I want to go to the Knicks (where West has been rumored to become a consultant), I'd love to see it.

Then Isiah Thomas could have the last laugh with the media (e.g. Bill Simmons and his ilk that kill Isiah but don't kill McHale, Bird and Ainge).


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Kobe to whoever has future rights for all of Shawn Kemp's children.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> Kobe is gonna be on the Dan Patrick show right now. He needs to shut the hell up already!


Well, he has been quite for a long 3 years, so I think, he deserve to spill everything out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DuMa said:


> then again why would chicago do such a move? they need interior scoring. its the reason why detroit eliminated them from the playoffs. getting kobe doesnt solve any of that. they'd just get eliminated by detroit or a healthy miami team again.


Miami won't be a problem because their front-court is getting old and rundown. The Pistons are getting beat by LeBron right now, and good team defense. Post scoring is not as big of a problem as scoring at the bucket and being able to create your own shot. Kobe plus good team defense is a contender. He is that good of an offensive player. The fact that the Bulls have some other really good offensive players is just gravy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

its a sad sad day to be a Laker fan...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Well, he has been quite for a long 3 years, so I think, he deserve to spill everything out.


Well if he keeps on talking, the Lakers won't have any maneuverability in making any moves. Hell, I doubt they have any now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe for Mcgrady straight up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i wish Jack Nicholson would buy the Lakers!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Kobe for Nocioni straight up.

It works on REALGM.

Andres Nocioni - Makes A Lot of Money - Scores Points - Plays Basketball

Kobe Bryant - Makes A Lot of Money - Scores Points - Plays Basketball

TRADE ACCEPTED!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol: Sucks to be a Laker fan. Imagine if Kobe is still on the team next year?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

DuMa said:


> kobe is an attention whore. how many interviews can he do to re-iterate the same thing over and over? unless he keeps dropping bombs about what he wants to do with his life.
> 
> kobe: i want to be a scuba diver.


lol, an attention whore? 

Kobe Bryant doesn't need to be an attention whore as every step or comments he makes will be judged. Kobe has no reason to be an attention whore, if anything the media is Bryants whore!! Kobe demanding to be traded is bigger than the NBA playoffs and you will see this tonight!!

I want Kobe Bryant in New York or Chicago


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Kobe's not the type to go in the media and simply announce that, for him to even respond to SAS directly after the question was asked seem pretty emphatic to me. Screamin' A mentioned that they had talked earlier, they both probably already discussed this and understood that he would bring up the trade later into the interview once they hashed out all the reasons Kobe wants to leave.


I disagree. If you take into account the other, local, interview he did and then this one, it sounds to me like he's really angry about 2 things:

1) Learning that an "insider" claims that Kobe was responsible for the Shaq trade.
2) Phil Jackson telling him that he was told in 2004 exit meeting that the organization was going into a long-term rebuilding plan.

And so of course he feels like the situation is hopefully. This has come about all of the sudden. He hasn't had time to digest it all, or listen to the organization. Once that happens I think his stance will change.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/show?showId=danpatrick

hes on right now


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Now we get to see the real Laker fans. There's gonna be alot of fans who follow Kobe to his next team and never really cared for the Lakers in general.
> 
> 
> My first thought is, instead of losing in Los Angeles, Kobe wants to go lose somewhere else. That I don't understand. Kobe's contract is going to be hard to work to keep a star player on the same team.


You also need to factor in, fans getting mad about the organization in general. Lakers front office seems out of whack... and is making all their superstar players angry.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

HKF said:


> Sure hoping the Knicks can put together a package for Kobe. Say Kobe and Radman for:
> 
> 1. Bad contract - Steve Francis (two years)
> 2. Young good player on decent contract - Jamal Crawford
> ...


Jamal Crawford is not a young good player. He was born in 1980. He's a verteran. One who hasn't improved on his bad habits at all.

I think the Knicks have the pieces to get it done, but it would require trading all of their desirable players (Lee and Frye, mostly), and they would be left with nothing but Kobe and a supporting cast worse than he had in LA.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Anywhere he goes, home games will be sold out. Almost a gaurantee on that. Any owners don't think Kobe is an investment in return unlike some max players (Marbury, Francis etc etc.) is an idiot (Knicks owner James dolan) then you have idiotic fans like I NY has (actually thinking Curry is going to be great).

As a knick fan, and with Dolan's deep pockets, IT (yes I truly despise him) creative trades what can go wrong.

Knicks trade
Curry
Frye
Marbury/Francis
no.23 pick

For
Bryant
kwame Brown

I wish.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The real reason behind the trade: Kobe wants to sell more jerseys.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

If Kobe asked this trade a year ago.. the knicks had the pieces to be quite honest.

We had 2 expiring contracts (Jalen Rose and Maurice Taylor)
We had an emerging young rookie (Channing Frye)
An exciting PG that the lakers didn't have before drafting Farmar (Nate Robinson)


----------



## OnePeat (Aug 20, 2004)

Kobe to Memphis for Gasol, Gay, and Stoudemire. Works out money-wise.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Listening on the Dan Patrick show, I definitely think this will blow over. He sounds really really distraught about the situation. But emotions can change quickly after the team does everything they can to appease him.

For example, he just said that if West came to LA it could help change his mind.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Mateo said:


> I disagree. If you take into account the other, local, interview he did and then this one, it sounds to me like he's really angry about 2 things:
> 
> 1) Learning that an "insider" claims that Kobe was responsible for the Shaq trade.
> 2) Phil Jackson telling him that he was told in 2004 exit meeting that the organization was going into a long-term rebuilding plan.
> ...


I guess you can can keep hope alive. Kobe Bryant demanding a trade can't be put into the typical category of a "superstar" being traded. Kobe Bryant demanding a trade from the Lakers is HUGE, and Kobe Bryant is smart enough to realize this. Also, Kobe Bryant has always been honest and upfront with his comments in the media, so there is no reason to believe that he is just fustrated and next week he'll change his mind. Kobe Bryant understands the magnitude of this.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Now Kobe says Jerry West would "definitely help the situation"...god damn it, Kobe, make up your mind.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

OnePeat said:


> Kobe to Memphis for Gasol, Gay, and Stoudemire. Works out money-wise.



so with that no-trade clause kobe has, you think he will approve a trade to a memphis team without gasol and gay???


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I know he's pissed at the front office, but damn this city has stuck by his side through the good and the bad. We can't let him walk like Shaq did. After 3 years of losing you want to go already?

Listening to ESPN right now..he just said Jerry West would help him in staying. So what I'm thinking is this is a ploy by Kobe to get Kupchak out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd be happy to see Kobe anywhere BUT Chicago...hopefully Miami


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

HallOfFamer said:


> I know he's pissed at the front office, but damn this city has stuck by his side through the good and the bad. We can't let him walk like Shaq did. After 3 years of losing you want to go already?
> 
> Listening to ESPN right now..he just said Jerry West would help him in staying. So what I'm thinking is this is a ploy by Kobe to get Kupchak out.


Nah, he's legitimately frustrated, you can hear it in his voice. It's no ploy. He's just saying that having West would be an indication that they are trying to get better now.


----------



## OnePeat (Aug 20, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> so with that no-trade clause kobe has, you think he will approve a trade to a memphis team without gasol and gay???


Probably not. Got anything better?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

****, we are back in 2 days. Listening to this I feel that Kobe wont go


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

He just said that he hopes something can be worked out so that he stays in LA.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Mateo said:


> Listening on the Dan Patrick show, I definitely think this will blow over. He sounds really really distraught about the situation. But emotions can change quickly after the team does everything they can to appease him.
> 
> For example, he just said that if West came to LA it could help change his mind.


HOw would you expect him to be acting? Elated? The Lakers have done nothing in the past, so why would they start now? Kobe has confidence in Phil Jackson, but not the organization. Kobe Bryant sounds like a confused man, but I wouldn't be so quick to make it seem like he all of a sudden now wants to stay.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

ralaw said:


> HOw would you expect him to be acting? Elated? The Lakers have done nothing in the past, so why would they start now? Kobe has confidence in Phil Jackson, but not the organization. Kobe Bryant sounds like a confused man.


I don't disagree. He sounds frustrated, but he also sounds like he wants to be a Laker as the #1 option. I do think that if the Lakers don't try and appease him he might state his trade demand stronger. But for now it sounds like all the Lakers have to do is make a few moves and possibly hire Logo as a consultant.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is very paraphrased from what i just heard, he sounded very tired/depressed... very conficting in some of his answers


"do you still feel that way" - "yeah its not easy but yeah"

"you sound down, depressed" - "dissapointed more than anything, they told me from the beginning and made promises that was something different to make me re-sign, and then this whole thing with shaquille leaving me out to dry"

"explain the timing of the unnamed source RE: shaq" - explained he was simply working during the off-season, saw a laker insider saying he had ran shaq out of town "drove him through the roof"

"do they want you to be the bad guy by putting that out" - "wouldnt surprise me, they know i had nothing to do with that, they know what happened"

"would you wave your no trade" - "absolutely"

"so they can send you anywhere, Atlanta" - "ha, they can send me anywhere i just want to play"

"how important is winning, compared to just getting out of los angeles" - "phil said they were going to do things to make this a championship team, which hasnt happened and now i see this 'insider' saying i drove shaq out of town, you know what im not taking a bullet for someone and i should say what actually happened, which is what i did"

"did your representitive tell mitch exactly that you wanted to be traded" - "yes"

"where do you want to go" - "i dont know, its just really tough right now.. the person that i lean on a lot now is phil who said he couldnt blame me for it, he'd do the same thing. 

"what if jerry west comes back as a consultant, would that keep you in LA" - "it would help the situation"

"were you frustrated by the picks of bynum, the trade for kwame etc" -"yeah absolutely, it was prior to re-signing... you had baron davis who was gettable, boozer was gettable and didnt get him"

"is phil coming back, is his future tied to yours" - "he is optimistic that both of us will return"

"is there a palyer that would keep you there, what would signal that we are ready to compete" - "we need to try and improve the team, we feel a sense of urgency to go get some players"

"whats the next step for you" - "continue my training, take my girl to ballet"

"do you wait and say the ball is in your court lakers" - "i always dreamed about retiring a laker, i hope that something can get sorted out... something"


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Mateo said:


> I don't disagree. He sounds frustrated, but he also sounds like he wants to be a Laker as the #1 option. I do think that if the Lakers don't try and appease him he might state his trade demand stronger. But for now it sounds like all the Lakers have to do is make a few moves and possibly hire Logo as a consultant.


A few moves better be getting another "star" player and some better role players in there, because Kobe will continue to be fustrated if they don't. However, what is the likelihood of this happening? I'm sure Kobe understands this.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

(bleep) that, after all I still want to see Kobe in the Lakers jersey


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

So it sounds like Kobe is still unsure of what he wants to do.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Hahaha, damn, Reggie Miller sounds BLAZED.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just got home from school...and this is not the news I wanted to come home to and hear.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> this is very paraphrased from what i just heard, he sounded very tired/depressed... very conficting in some of his answers
> 
> 
> "do you still feel that way" - "yeah its not easy but yeah"
> ...



this sounds like there will be no trade. They'll figure something out, bring in someone like JO, and that'll keep kobe content for another 2 seasons. The emotions will wear down and things will be clear. But after all this will the lakers and laker fans want kobe back?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> (bleep) that, after all I still want to see Kobe in the Lakers jersey


but you just said "yeah, I guess your right.
how bout Roy and the #1 for kobe? "

and pointed out that he wasn't bigger than the franchise. it sounds like you were ready to get rid of him 2 hours ago. what happened?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

get kobe KG, kobe stays, dont get KG, kobe leaves.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Does Kobe get to hire and fire the front office personell for his new team?That's what he's probably up to right now.He may just be trying to get rid of Jim Buss and Kupchak


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HallOfFamer said:


> So it sounds like Kobe is still unsure of what he wants to do.


:laugh:

I think emotion took the best out of Kobe when he said he wants to be traded. But I know for sure, like many Laker fans, that he wants to win badly.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

good to hear reggie sticking up for KG and both of them bashing the wolves front office lol.

im still 50/50 on whether kobes going...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

essbee said:


> but you just said "yeah, I guess your right.
> how bout Roy and the #1 for kobe? "
> 
> and pointed out that he wasn't bigger than the franchise. it sounds like you were ready to get rid of him 2 hours ago. what happened?


huh me? I think you just mistake me with a guy with Lamar's avatar :lol:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

yeah i heard that peice with dan patrick. kobe is confused. hes not sure what he wants to do. 

send him to atlanta. he says he just wants to play. if he thinks losing is tough in lakerland, send him to atlanta.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lynx said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I think emotion took the best out of Kobe when he said he wants to be trade. But I know for sure, like many Laker fans, that he wants to win badly.


Kobe Bryant didn't exactly refute his comments from earlier. He simply said that *IF* (A HUUUUUGE IF given the team's history) the team basically gets him some help, "it would help the situation". Emotions may have played a role, but I wouldn't be so quick to assume that he wants to be there.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dan and reggie both saying they cant see him moving, but Chicago is the only place that seems attractive..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is there always so much ****ing drama in Los Angeles?!


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

HKF said:


> Shaq got traded for Caron Butler, Lamar Odom and Brian Grant. Grant is Francis in this scenario, Crawford is Butler and Frye is Odom. Now if that doesn't work, give them Nate Robinson and David Lee as well. Who cares? Kobe has a no-trade clause, so if he says I want to go to the Knicks (where West has been rumored to become a consultant), I'd love to see it.
> 
> Then Isiah Thomas could have the last laugh with the media (e.g. Bill Simmons and his ilk that kill Isiah but don't kill McHale, Bird and Ainge).


What are you talking bout? Simmons DESTROYS Ainge, and routinely calls Mchale the worst GM in the league.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Why is there always so much ****ing drama in Los Angeles?!


Helloo? Hollywood buddy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol apparently hes on AM570 now... calm down kobe, let it settle in


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> lol apparently hes on AM570 now... calm down kobe, let it settle in


ditching his daughter's ballet to go ranting on a radio show. nice.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

DuMa said:


> ditching his daughter's ballet to go ranting on a radio show. nice.


i think that's insanely unfair as a criticism.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Mateo said:


> He just said that he hopes something can be worked out so that he stays in LA.



there are two teams in LA...


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

There's some major *** kissing going on AM570KLAC right now http://www.am570radio.com/pages/streaming.html

Takes time to load just wait for it.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

my god, is Kobe going to do every radio show tonight?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

essbee said:


> i think that's insanely unfair as a criticism.


i think we all know i can be insanely unfair as a critic :biggrin:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Kobe is not going to be traded. If Lakers were smart they will do everything in their power to listen to every request from now on, including getting Jerry West back.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

so Kobe doesn't want to go anywhere esle after all?? WTF?!?!?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Samael said:


> There's some major *** kissing going on AM570KLAC right now http://www.am570radio.com/pages/streaming.html
> 
> Takes time to load just wait for it.


Lmao...man, those guys are always kissing his ***. It's sad to see grown men beg and plead like this.

Kobe's sounding more and more reluctant to leave, but he might be a late night of drinking away from getting back to the "just trade me" stage.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

looks like no trade, kobe just stole a whole day


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> its a sad sad day to be a Laker fan...


and a great great day to be a fan of every other team.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

Nobody should toucjh Kobe with a 10 foot pole. He is the player that makes everybody around him worse. Like AI, and that was proven because after that idiot left the Sixers, they became a much better team and almost made the playoffs ( if it weren't for the first part of the season AI screwed up ).

People, people, GMs, do not touch these guys. They can't even play. Any idiot can score 40-50 even 80 every once in a while when he doesn't care about the team.

He screwed up that team so badly, those guys don't know what to do any more, because Kobe creates nothing for anybody, so they either have to watch him play 1 on 5, or spend the rest of the time thinking: "Do I have to pass to Kobe or try to do something on my own"

A real superstar ( Jordan, Bird, Magic ) creates situations for himself and teammates. Kobe and other similar idiots, never did, and never will.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

O2K said:


> looks like no trade, kobe just stole a whole day


lol - "nah i was just ****'in with ya'll"


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

kbird said:


> Nobody should toucjh Kobe with a 10 foot pole. He is the player that makes everybody around him worse. Like AI, and that was proven because after that idiot left the Sixers, they became a much better team and almost made the playoffs ( if it weren't for the first part of the season AI screwed up ).
> 
> People, people, GMs, do not touch these guys. They can't even play. Any idiot can score 40-50 even 80 every once in a while when he doesn't care about the team.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe is probably just pissed. Chicago would be a great team to make a bid for him and a good fit for him as well. They have the young players and contracts to make the trades, and still keep a talented team for Kobe to lead to the finals playing in the east. Unfortunately, sending him there would make the Jordan comparisons even more unbearable. Regardless IF a trade went down, the Lakers just wouldn't be able to get fair value. 

Even if Kobe is being selfish, who can blame him? He wants to win now, 3 years ago, he had his chance to sign with Chicago, or sign with Phoenix, or the Clippers. Even after Shaq had been traded, he was still hesitating about signing elsewhere until Buss told him that they were going to rebuild around him immediately. Hes probably pissed because that hasn't happened, and the fact that management told Phil Jackson that they were looking to go on a long term rebuilding process (the opposite of what they told Kobe to have him resign), probably put him through the roof. He has the right to be pissed, maybe he shouldn't have gone out to the media about this and straight to management instead.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Good Bye Kobe.

Laker fan 1st.

**** you Kobe 2nd.

Now we get some salery lifted and maybe we could get some real talent in here. Not jus kobe bryant taking a billion shots and not trusting his team. I really hope the lakers win a championship without his sorry ***.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm more confused than ever.

Why would Kobe go on this whirlwind radio tour if he hadn't already decided what he was going to say? Makes no sense to plan out every show and say something different on each one...I don't know what he's getting out of this.

I'll just go back to ignoring everything I hear until something does or doesn't happen.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> there are two teams in LA...


LMAO


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Kobe should have just waited until the playoffs was over before starting this rant of his. What was he expecting that the Lakers are suppose to be making trades while there are still games going on.

After listening to that interview it seems really apparent that there is no communication between GM, coaches and players in LA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> I'm more confused than ever.
> 
> Why would Kobe go on this whirlwind radio tour if he hadn't already decided what he was going to say? Makes no sense to plan out every show and say something different on each one...I don't know what he's getting out of this.
> 
> I'll just go back to ignoring everything I hear until something does or doesn't happen.


Hes trying to shake up the organization so that something will happen. And it looks to be working.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> LMAO



like usual, your post offers absolutely nothing to this thread...thanks...


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i have yet to see anyone suggest how they'll appease kobe. jerry west alone won't cut it. and all of their "tradable" pieces are injured or unsigned. i mean, what can they get for damaged goods (odom - whose injury is as bad as originally feared and has always been an underachiever or kwame who really just sucks and his injury is likely much worse than originally appeared to be the case) or likely-to-be-overpaid FAs (like walton, whose a good player but likely to get more cash than he's worth as a roleplayer) or just suck (like jordan, radman, cook, etc.)?

if kobe doesn't get someone with whom to play he's gonna continue to *****. those of you saying the lakers will get KG or JO have yet to say HOW they'll get one of those guys. kobe recognizes this and that's why he's forcing his way outta town.

i think the suns can put together the deal for him. someone earlier posted a deal and i think marion, barbs, diaw, KT (expiring contract), the #24 this year and next year's unprotected ATL's pick for kobe and kwame might get it done (if not for the fact that trading within the division is highly unlikely). the lakers would get an current all-star (marion), a young, but established, up-and-coming player (barbs - sixth man of the year), a large expiring contract (KT - helps with their salcap), a late selection in a loaded draft (#24 this year) and a likely fairly good selection in next year's PG loaded draft (ATL's unprotected in '08).

the suns may do it in order to end up with the inside/outside duo of amare/kobe and nash who would love the lessened burden of playmaking.

ah, a man can dream, can't he . . . ?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

How great would it be if the now dreaded "insider" in the Lakers is in fact Kobe Bryant himself? You can't tell me that wouldn't be the greatest thing in sports history.

Honestly, after today nothing would surprise me.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I can only imagine how much *** kissing and nonsensical third rate fortune cookie buddhism vick the **** brick is doing right now.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ilgauskas and Hughes for Kobe. Get Kobe and James together. That should be a show.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

essbee said:


> I can only imagine how much *** kissing and nonsensical third rate fortune cookie buddhism vick the **** brick is doing right now.


Kobe Bryant, FEEEEELIN' YOU!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> How great would it be if the now dreaded "insider" in the Lakers is in fact Kobe Bryant himself? You can't tell me that wouldn't be the greatest thing in sports history.
> 
> Honestly, after today nothing would surprise me.


lol or shaq


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers > Kobe

But I really, really, really, really, REALLY don't want Kobe to get traded.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Kobe is traded, the Bulls, Knicks and Celtics are going to be hot after him.

The most likely destination would be Chicago, in exchange for Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni and the 9th pick.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Trade him to the Clippers: now that would be awesome. End you're career in basketball purgatory Kobes



that would be awesome, either all the lakers fans would turn clippers fans or at every home game kobe would be booed!!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Samael said:


> Kobe should have just waited until the playoffs was over before starting this rant of his. What was he expecting that the Lakers are suppose to be making trades while there are still games going on.
> 
> After listening to that interview it seems really apparent that there is no communication between GM, coaches and players in LA.


Nobody cares about the rest of these god awful playoffs anymore anyway.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> How great would it be if the now dreaded "insider" in the Lakers is in fact Kobe Bryant himself? You can't tell me that wouldn't be the greatest thing in sports history.
> 
> Honestly, after today nothing would surprise me.


it'd be great if Kobe and Shaq were really great friends and all this dating back to their feud leading to the Shaq trade were all a big joke they devised with Phil Jackson.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Kobe is traded, the Bulls, Knicks and Celtics are going to be hot after him.
> 
> The most likely destination would be Chicago, in exchange for Hinrich, Gordon, Nocioni and the 9th pick.


Nocioni is a free agent, it would have to be a sign and trade
Hinrich isn't going anywhere, the bulls staff is enamored with him

a deal will most likely be Wallace, Gordon and number 9 for kobe and bynum



but kobes not going anywhere, like i said he just stole a day and he's forcing the lakers hand to do something about the situation. But it wouldve been better if it was after the season, but i suppose he wants something to get done by the draft


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

essbee said:


> You realize you just named the only two conferences the sport actually has right? There's no SEC option in the NBA.



I realize what I said may seem strange, but im sure he'd only want to stay in the west if the team he was going to wasn't gonna give up too much for him.

In the east he'd probably not be too strict, considering he could win in the east with less.

That's what I said, just not in so many words.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

t-mac for kobe is the best lakers can do


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Kobe Bryant, FEEEEELIN' YOU!



"Kobes, the mamba, ocho, needs to center himself, this is not the zen way."

Really vic? that's brilliant. I wanna punch that guy and i want him to be as goofy looking as he is on the billboard on Central.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

My current thoughts:

1. Most likely that Kobe stays put. He wants to be in LA, in the bright lights. My hunch is that he's mostly trying to motivate Lakers brass to scour the planet for some help. Very few teams could put together a trade for him where he'd be landing with a contender, once all the necessary players had changed addresses. But I really can envision him deciding to force a trade, since...

2. The Lakers' options for drastically improving are not that promising. They don't currently have a situation that's going to attract blue chip free agents; fairly or unfairly, Kobe isn't a player other studs seeking a title are rushing to hitch their wagon to. Bynum and Farmar could end up improving enough to be the missing links to a championship, but that's not gonna happen for at least a couple of years. Kobe sounds too close to his boiling point to wait that long. 

3. Most of the proposals floated in this thread are utter pipe dreams. The Lakers can certainly do better than a core of players from Chicago who lack a single true star among them and have yet to make real noise in the playoffs. Phoenix could have something, with a package involving Marion and Atlanta's '08 pick. But Lakers brass would be rolling the dice on the Hawks sucking badly enough to give them a top three pick, and rolling the dice on that pick landing them a sure-fire franchise player. Not a great trigger to pull, unless you have no better options. 

4. Here's one that hasn't come up yet. Send Kobe to Denver for Carmelo Anthony. Add Kenyon Martin to get the salary figures close, and throw in whatever bench players are needed from either side to get the deal right.

LA would be acknowledging that they're better off without Kobe, and can start building around a top 10 younger talent who can score with anyone. Do they get equal value? No, not really. But they get a legit marquee name and a likely future MVP candidate. Where else will they get such an offer?

Denver would be acknowledging that they need to win right away, and add Kobe to the creaky, flammable mess that includes Iverson and Camby. They elevate both the risk and the likelihood of reward. Kobe'ss in his prime, and wants to win badly. He's arguably better now than Carmelo will ever be. Kobe and AI figure out how to win together, or they go down spectacularly in flames together.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

jericho said:


> 3. Most of the proposals floated in this thread are utter pipe dreams. The Lakers can certainly do better than a core of players from Chicago who lack a single true star among them and have yet to make real noise in the playoffs.


Can they do better? They really didn't with Shaq. Orlando didn't do so well in dealing McGrady. Nor did Toronto get much for Carter.

IMO, history shows that these types of shotgun trades don't end well for the team dealing the superstar. There's expectations of riches in return, but the superstar ends up being traded for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Can they do better? They really didn't with Shaq. Orlando didn't do so well in dealing McGrady. Nor did Toronto get much for Carter.
> 
> IMO, history shows that these types of shotgun trades don't end well for the team dealing the superstar. There's expectations of riches in return, but the superstar ends up being traded for pennies on the dollar.


That's why I think it's best to get someone who has a major deal that ends sooner rather than later, if you can land a cheap player who's good and young at the same time.

If you give up a superstar its best to think about rebuilding from the bottom.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

havent tread through the threads but im sure its been stated alot, WHO THE **** DO THE LAKERS GIVE UP TO GET ANY TALENT via a trade???? WHO /?????
the only guy someone maaaay want is Bynum and they dont want to get rid of his sorry *** 
Lamar and Kwame both suck and TO TOP IT OFF BOTH ARE INJURED 

so ......


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> havent tread through the threads but im sure its been stated alot, WHO THE **** DO THE LAKERS GIVE UP TO GET ANY TALENT via a trade???? WHO /?????
> the only guy someone maaaay want is Bynum and they dont want to get rid of his sorry ***
> Lamar and Kwame both suck and TO TOP IT OFF BOTH ARE INJURED
> 
> so ......


I agree Lakers don't really have the pieces o get anyone decent tp pair with Kobe, I think by the end of it all the most logical thing would be to trade Kobe and start from scratch.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Can they do better? They really didn't with Shaq. Orlando didn't do so well in dealing McGrady. Nor did Toronto get much for Carter.
> 
> IMO, history shows that these types of shotgun trades don't end well for the team dealing the superstar. There's expectations of riches in return, but the superstar ends up being traded for pennies on the dollar.


It's very true... Which is why some superstars take so long to be traded... Look at the McGrady, Shaq, Francis (at the time he was a superstar), Carter, and Iverson deals. They are flat out awful on paper. I can't imagine the Bulls give up more than a decent young player, some garbage, and a pick. Same goes for the other teams. It's almost impossible to get a good deal. They have basically a deadline to get it done before the season starts, they hold no leverage, and furthermore at this point you're going to have to realize that you aren't going to contend so you might as well just drop the salary and pick up a couple of pieces, some expiring contracts, and rebuild.

The thing I don't understand about this, is how he can go out, say he never made statements on a PERSONAL BLOG about NEVER wanting to be traded, throw Bucher under the bus, and then... Say he wants to be traded a day later. Sounds pretty grimy to me...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> The thing I don't understand about this, is how he can go out, say he never made statements on a PERSONAL BLOG about NEVER wanting to be traded, throw Bucher under the bus, and then... Say he wants to be traded a day later. Sounds pretty grimy to me...


He posted that blog entry before the story about the insider saying Kobe pushed Shaq out, and before Phil Jackson told him that Buss told him that they were on a long-term rebuilding plan.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Good news, Kwame Brown had his ankle surgery and should be back in triple-single form by mid-season.


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

Kobe should just give Lakers their money back, walk out, and give up the remainder of his contract. That's what a real man would do.

But we are not talking about a man. We are talking about another 1/2 assed incompetent player who without carrying , palming and traveling couldn't score in double figures. And a crap of a human being as well.

Be a man for once, give the money back, and walk!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

kbird said:


> Kobe should just give Lakers their money back, walk out, and give up the remainder of his contract. That's what a real man would do.


Worst post ever.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

kbird said:


> Kobe should just give Lakers their money back, walk out, and give up the remainder of his contract. That's what a real man would do.
> 
> But we are not talking about a man. We are talking about another 1/2 assed incompetent player who without carrying , palming and traveling couldn't score in double figures. And a crap of a human being as well.
> 
> Be a man for once, give the money back, and walk!



So you reckon you're more "man" than Kobe??:lol: :lol:


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

kbird said:


> But we are not talking about a man. We are talking about another 1/2 assed incompetent player who without carrying , palming and traveling couldn't score in double figures. And a crap of a human being as well.



so you're still an nba fan because . . . ? are there any players in the L you don't feel this way about???

always talkin' 'bout the good ol' days my man.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18945582/

Funny columnist..... a quick note:I simply cannot stand all these moron columnist bashing on Kobe, calling him untrustable because he cheated on his wife. People like these are totally brain-wacked and perhaps they are not able to get any woman to like them in real life. Magic and Wilt slept with thousands, Jordan, Shaq all slept around, these people are superstars and they got all the women they want, so why bashing Kobe because he's doing the same thing? If a woman takes off her pants in front of you and you being a man, how would you respond??(LOL)


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

AliG said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18945582/
> 
> Funny columnist..... a quick note:I simply cannot stand all these moron columnist bashing on Kobe, calling him untrustable because he cheated on his wife. People like these are totally brain-wacked and perhaps they are not able to get any woman to like them in real life. Magic and Wilt slept with thousands, Jordan, Shaq all slept around, these people are superstars and they got all the women they want, so why bashing Kobe because he's doing the same thing? If a woman takes off her pants in front of you and you being a man, how would you respond??(LOL)


Kobe has been on a team that's made the playoffs 2 of the last 3 years... And he's whining about losing... He is being a whiny little sally...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Either way... Kobe is probably going to end up not being traded. It will die down, he'll back off, and life will go on... Until they start losing...


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Kobe has been on a team that's made the playoffs 2 of the last 3 years... And he's whining about losing... He is being a whiny little sally...


I do agree that he whine a little too much. When you still belong to a team, you shouldn't talk too much in public air. But Kobe is not the first one who did it either.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the trade will end up being:

Bulls Trade:

Kirk Hinrich
Tyrus Thomas
PJ Brown 
2008 Pick

Lakers Trade:

Kobe Bryant
Vladmir Radmanovic

They get capspace by getting rid of Vladman. Now if they can unload Odom on someone else, thats even more gravy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Interesting that he went on all those radio shows, but I guess he's pretty pissed. Apparently the Lakers' FO told Phil one thing and Kobe another at the beginning of the rebuilding process 3 years ago. Apparenty Buss has been cited with a DUI. Apparently Mitch Kupchak and the rest of the Laker FO passed up on Boozer, Baron, and Artest because of some BS "long-term" plan to contend despite saying publicly (but not privately it seems) they want to contend now. 

Pretty sad mess. Just trade for Kevin Garnett already.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

its time for kobe to move on, mitch cant put a team together.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

In my opinion, this is the type of deal the Lakers could reasonably command that would make some sense: dealing Kobe to the Hawks for Marvin Williams, Josh Smith and the #3 pick.

For the Lakers, they would have three nice pieces for the future: Andrew Bynum, Marvin Williams and Josh Smith. They would have Odom as a trade chip and the #3 pick to use in order to land a promising young power forward and point guard. Perhaps draft Brandon Wright or Al Horford with the #3 pick and then look for a good young point guard in return for Odom.

For Atlanta, they'd be instantly relevant. If they were daring, they could run a perimeter of Joe Johnson, Kobe Bryant and Josh Childress, making up for the lack of a true point guard with the good passing skills of all three players. They would still have the #11 pick to try and find a decent young big man. Just those three players, though, should mean playoffs at long last in the East.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> In my opinion, this is the type of deal the Lakers could reasonably command that would make some sense: dealing Kobe to the Hawks for Marvin Williams, Josh Smith and the #3 pick.
> 
> For the Lakers, they would have three nice pieces for the future: Andrew Bynum, Marvin Williams and Josh Smith. They would have Odom as a trade chip and the #3 pick to use in order to land a promising young power forward and point guard. Perhaps draft Brandon Wright or Al Horford with the #3 pick and then look for a good young point guard in return for Odom.
> 
> For Atlanta, they'd be instantly relevant. If they were daring, they could run a perimeter of Joe Johnson, Kobe Bryant and Josh Childress, making up for the lack of a true point guard with the good passing skills of all three players. They would still have the #11 pick to try and find a decent young big man. Just those three players, though, should mean playoffs at long last in the East.


The problem is Kobe would veto that trade. Kobe isn't going to the Hawks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> In my opinion, this is the type of deal the Lakers could reasonably command that would make some sense: dealing Kobe to the Hawks for Marvin Williams, Josh Smith and the #3 pick.
> 
> For the Lakers, they would have three nice pieces for the future: Andrew Bynum, Marvin Williams and Josh Smith. They would have Odom as a trade chip and the #3 pick to use in order to land a promising young power forward and point guard. Perhaps draft Brandon Wright or Al Horford with the #3 pick and then look for a good young point guard in return for Odom.
> 
> For Atlanta, they'd be instantly relevant. If they were daring, they could run a perimeter of Joe Johnson, Kobe Bryant and Josh Childress, making up for the lack of a true point guard with the good passing skills of all three players. They would still have the #11 pick to try and find a decent young big man. Just those three players, though, should mean playoffs at long last in the East.


Sounds good but the Lakers just became the Atlanta Hawks with probably lesser talent.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Kobe has been on a team that's made the playoffs 2 of the last 3 years... And he's whining about losing... He is being a whiny little sally...


Well it isn't that I think. Someone from inside the organization made the accusations that he was responsible for Shaq being shipped, and Phil not being re-signed when it was all in Buss' hands and Kobe wasn't even a factor. Bryant has been taking the bullet for 3 years. Then they publically say they're going to look to acquire players and contend, then privately tell Jackson in the exit interview that they're going to cut payroll, and rebuild for the long haul (4+ years) without mentioning anything to Kobe. Good thing Phil mentioned it to Kobe yesterday.

The Lakers were really bending Kobe over, I'd be pissed to. If I was a Laker fan I'd be furious at the organization.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

kbird said:


> Kobe should just give Lakers their money back, walk out, and give up the remainder of his contract. That's what a real man would do.
> 
> But we are not talking about a man. We are talking about another 1/2 assed incompetent player who without carrying , palming and traveling couldn't score in double figures. And a crap of a human being as well.
> 
> Be a man for once, give the money back, and walk!


I want my 45 seconds back for having read this..


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

rainman said:


> Sounds good but the Lakers just became the Atlanta Hawks with probably lesser talent.


addition by subraction. the sixers would fold without AI right?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I want my 45 seconds back for having read this..


45 seconds? You see that's where you messed up. You should have just stopped reading at, _"Kobe should just give Lakers their money back."_


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I want my 45 seconds back for having read this..


It took you 45 seconds to read that?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I want my 45 seconds back for having read this..



If you can read all this in 45 seconds you're good, this is a longer running soap than Days Of Our Lives and General Hospital.Just like soaps you can leave them for a year and come back and its like you havent missed a beat


----------



## kbird (Dec 7, 2006)

> Someone from inside the organization made the accusations that he was responsible for Shaq being shipped, and Phil not being re-signed when it was all in Buss' hands and Kobe wasn't even a factor. Bryant has been taking the bullet for 3 years


And we should all believe this all of a sudden. Like Kobe the rapist is the guy who would keep quiet and suffer about it for 3 years.



> You should have just stopped reading at, "Kobe should just give Lakers their money back."


Customer satisfaction. He got paid, he delivered nothing. Just like you and I buying something that doesn't work and returning it for a refund.

It should work that way in the NBA. That way we'd get rid of lazy *******s who can't play and people who quit playing being down in single digits and a minute to go, in the playoffs, no less. It's disgusting.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Do we have an ignore function on this board?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> It took you 45 seconds to read that?


that and i had to write the response... lets add another 30 seconds because were still talking about it as well. So thats a minute and 15 seconds of our lives...wasted.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Any Laker fan that swears off Kobe now is retarded. I saw two in this thread, the person you should be mad at is Jim Buss. He took a pretty nice legacy from his father drove this franchise back to earth. Of course, Kupchak also played a role here too, but I've always felt Kupchak's hand was forced (and this seems to be a prevalent theory). Judging from several LA boards and blogs, Lakers fans are overwhelmingly supportive of Kobe on calling out the ineptitude of the front office, and I seriously think this whole debacle could change this. I hope it does because there is no reason for Kobe not to retire in the purple and gold, as one of the greatest to ever don a jersey, it's just dumb to let him go. Hopefully Jerry sobers up and slaps the stupid off his son and Kupchak.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

kbird said:


> Customer satisfaction. He got paid, he delivered nothing.


 Maybe your parents should contact your former elementary school...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

kbird said:


> And we should all believe this all of a sudden. Like Kobe the rapist is the guy who would keep quiet and suffer about it for 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know it is bad for your health to hate another human being, especially one who has done nothing to you.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> that and i had to write the response... lets add another 30 seconds because were still talking about it as well. So thats a minute and 15 seconds of our lives...wasted.


Meh, it's still less than what Kobe caused today. :biggrin:


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

ESPN just had a quote of Kobe going on some LA radio show saying that he didn't want to get traded and talked to Phil about it, etc. My dream of Kobe in Chicago is no more


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

So now Kobe says "I don't wanna go anywhere" after he talked to Phil?

Hurry Lakers fans, jump back on the bandwagon before it pulls away!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

BallStateCards said:


> Any Laker fan that swears off Kobe now is retarded. I saw two in this thread, the person you should be mad at is Jim Buss. He took a pretty nice legacy from his father drove this franchise back to earth. Of course, Kupchak also played a role here too, but I've always felt Kupchak's hand was forced (and this seems to be a prevalent theory). Judging from several LA boards and blogs, Lakers fans are overwhelmingly supportive of Kobe on calling out the ineptitude of the front office, and I seriously think this whole debacle could change this. I hope it does because there is no reason for Kobe not to retire in the purple and gold, as one of the greatest to ever don a jersey, it's just dumb to let him go. Hopefully Jerry sobers up and slaps the stupid off his son and Kupchak.


Yeah, the fan support on the Laker boards and local radio is overwhelming. Much like the way Derek Jeter is New York's boy, Kobe is LA's favorite athlete. We've all stuck with him through the whole rape trial incident, Shaq departing, Phil getting fired and these last couple losses in the playoffs. LA has always had his back and the only thing that will change that is if he moves to another team. Kobe knows he doesn't want to leave, like I said earlier, this is all a ploy to get some more talent on the squad. I hope it works.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Ya, there is a bigger issue here. I don't think Kobe wants Jerry West to come in as bad as he wants whoever it is (Jim Buss or Mitch Kupchak) to take a smaller role with the team. He doesn't trust someone at the top, and him going on this blitz is in order to force change. And the comment that he forced Shaq out of town seems to be what really got him going.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Its simple, get rid of Mitch, hire West.
Trade anyone you can, outside of Kobe, and get yourself a solid PF.
Use your MLE to get a defensive PG, that can shoot the 3.

That is all the Lakers need.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> Its simple, get rid of Mitch, hire West.
> Trade anyone you can, outside of Kobe, and get yourself a solid PF.
> Use your MLE to get a defensive PG, that can shoot the 3.
> 
> That is all the Lakers need.


....for another first round exit.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

As I said earlier, big game of Chicken...I think Kobe wins it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> ....for another first round exit.


Nope.
Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum, pick can get you a very good PF.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> Nope.
> Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum, pick can get you a very good PF.


And then you would beat Phoenix, San Antonio, Dallas, Utah or Houston.. with Portland and other teams in the West getting a lot better than what the Lakers improve.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I still dont think Kobe is going anywhere. The Lakers will do anything he wants. He's literally scared the crap out of them which now may wake them up and maybe they'll really try to get Jermaine O'neal. Yeah I know he said theres nothing the team could do to change his mind but yenno what its Kobe Bryant. He owns the Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> And then you would beat Phoenix, San Antonio, Dallas, Utah or Houston.. with Portland and other teams in the West getting a lot better than what the Lakers improve.


If the Lakers do get an all star PF for Odom and Bynum. Sign a PG with the MLE... I think they can compete with any team there except for maybe Spurs.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> Nope.
> Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum, pick can get you a very good PF.


The thing is I want to keep Odom in any deal thats done for a PF except Garnett. What very good PFs are on the market though? Gasol won't be traded because of the whole Jerry West situation. Garnett is a dream. O'Neal is a long shot IMO. Zack Randolph maybe the only realistic PF we can get, and he isn't very good.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I just say that this thread has ~250 posts. Is there any player in the history of basketball that has more posts on this site devoted to him than Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> If the Lakers do get an all star PF for Odom and Bynum. Sign a PG with the MLE... I think they can compete with any team there except for maybe Spurs.


You are delusional.

Trading Odom and Bynum for Gasol or Oneal even if they could do it which they can't in Gasol's case and wouldn't do in O'Neal's case because of that contract and injuries and low% shooting, wouldn't make them any better than what they are.
Also they need to resign Luke Walton and what PGs are there to be signed with the MLE? Chucky Atkins? lol


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> The thing is I want to keep Odom in any deal thats done for a PF except Garnett. What very good PFs are on the market though? Gasol won't be traded because of the whole Jerry West situation. Garnett is a dream. O'Neal is a long shot IMO. Zack Randolph maybe the only realistic PF we can get, and he isn't very good.


I personally feel the only 2 people we can get with that kind of deal is Jermaine O'neal and Kevin Garnett (If he demands a trade). So say Lakers do get Jermaine O'neal or KG and use their MLE to sign a good PG that can shoot the 3 and play D (anything is better than Smush).... do you not think they can compete in the West?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I find all the Kobe apologists in threads and other threads absolutely laughable... The FBI could find decapitated babies in his locker with pictures of him eating their brains and there would be some way to put this guy in good light.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> I personally feel the only 2 people we can get with that kind of deal is Jermaine O'neal and Kevin Garnett (If he demands a trade). So say Lakers do get Jermaine O'neal or KG and use their MLE to sign a good PG that can shoot the 3 and play D (anything is better than Smush).... do you not think they can compete in the West?


Well of course they can compete, but it's a matter of acquiring those players. I don't think Minny or Indy takes that package.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> I personally feel the only 2 people we can get with that kind of deal is Jermaine O'neal and Kevin Garnett (If he demands a trade). So say Lakers do get Jermaine O'neal or KG and use their MLE to sign a good PG that can shoot the 3 and play D (anything is better than Smush).... do you not think they can compete in the West?


No and

#1 Garnett won't come to LA.
#2 JO is hardly better than Odom plus you would have to throw in more than Odom.
#3 MLE PG that can shoot the 3 and play D don't grow on trees and almost every NBA team would be in the market for someone like that.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> You are delusional.
> 
> Trading Odom and Bynum for Gasol or Oneal even if they could do it which they can't in Gasol's case and wouldn't do in O'Neal's case because of that contract and injuries and low% shooting, wouldn't make them any better than what they are.
> Also they need to resign Luke Walton and what PGs are there to be signed with the MLE? Chucky Atkins? lol


Like I said, the MLE is a not for a superstar PG... someone that can play their role which is stay infront of their man and shoot the open 3, thats it. With the MLE (which is about 5 or 6 mill, I believe), they can sign a very good PG. Lamar/Bynum/Pick CAN get the Lakers an all star caliber PF. Also, they can use Kwames expiring 9 mill contract. Everyone is saying Lakers do not have the pieces, but they have tons of pieces if they really want to overhaul the roster.

Andrew Bynum - A very good young C with great potential.
Lamar Odom - One of the most versatile PFs in the league.
Kwame Brown - Sucks, but good post defender and an expiring 9 mill.
Luke Walton - Sign/Trade Luke Walton... one of the top IQs and a great passer.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> No and
> 
> #1 Garnett won't come to LA.
> #2 JO is hardly better than Odom plus you would have to throw in more than Odom.
> #3 MLE PG that can shoot the 3 and play D don't grow on trees and almost every NBA team would be in the market for someone like that.


1) Why would Garnett not come to LA?
2) JO is not that much better than Lamar. JO has a better impact, true, but Lamar is inconsistent.. that is his only problem. O'neal averages 4 more points and less rebounds.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The Lakers aren't going to get better by trading Odom, the players that are on the market are on the market for a reason and the ones like Garnett have prices the Lakers can't afford because other teams will outbid them.

Please list the FA PGs this offseason that could be had for the MLE. You will be hard pressed to find anyone near starter qualitiy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> 1) Why would Garnett not come to LA?
> 2) JO is not that much better than Lamar. JO has a better impact, true, but Lamar is inconsistent.. that is his only problem. O'neal averages 4 more points and less rebounds.



1. Other teams would offer better packages for Garnett if he became available. No matter how you want to twist it, the Lakers don't have many assets.

2. Odom didn't look inconsistent to me in the playoffs the last 2 years when it mattered. Jermaine Oneal makes 20M$ you would have to give up more than just Odom which will not make the Lakers better. O'Neal showed this year he can block some shots and defend but other than that he is a relatively poor rebounder and a horribly ineffective scorer for a big man.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

Let me get this straight............This guy who was on a team who had just made 4 of the last five NBA finals and won three rings, on a team with three Hall of Famers and opted out of his contract is now *****ing to get some help?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> The Lakers aren't going to get better by trading Odom, the players that are on the market are on the market for a reason and the ones like Garnett have prices the Lakers can't afford because other teams will outbid them.
> 
> Please list the FA PGs this offseason that could be had for the MLE. You will be hard pressed to find anyone near starter qualitiy.


They can use part of the MLE for Steve Blake. Billups is a PG but it'll be nearly impossible to get him... Mo Williams (My #1 selection for PG), Earl Boykins.

They can also start Farmar and sign GHill for the MLE (even though he owes it to the Magic to go back to them). There are alot of scenarios that can happen, but I just want the Lakers to atleast TRY to do something. They have sat on their butts and not done nothing and they seem lost.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Trayhezy said:


> Let me get this straight............This guy who was on a team who had just made 4 of the last five NBA finals and won three rings, on a team with three Hall of Famers and opted out of his contract is now *****ing to get some help?


If the team promised you a championship team NOW (or atleast TRY)and yet they had a 5 year plan that you had no idea about when you are the star of the team? You would be upset as well.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> They can use part of the MLE for Steve Blake. Billups is a PG but it'll be nearly impossible to get him... Mo Williams (My #1 selection for PG), Earl Boykins.
> 
> They can also start Farmar and sign GHill for the MLE (even though he owes it to the Magic to go back to them). There are alot of scenarios that can happen, but I just want the Lakers to atleast TRY to do something. They have sat on their butts and not done nothing and they seem lost.


Ok where do I start.

1. Grant Hill has already pubicly said that he will retire or play for Phoenix or Detroit. The Buzz in Phoenix right now is that the Suns really want Hill and Hill wants them. He is not going to a non-contender.

2. Billups is not takign the MLE from the Lakers, what a pipe dream.

3. Mo Williams will most likely be resigned by Milwaukee for more than the MLE.

4. Earl Boykins is not a starter in this league and has he even opted out of his contract yet?

5. Steve Blake is hardly an upgrade either but please spend the MLE on him.

Also Odom is so banged up and everything, no team will want to give up nearly 100% of his trade value for him. Especially rebuilding teams such as Minnesota, Indiana, Memphis will not be too keen on him.

I don't see the Lakers having enough trading chips to get a big name, without sacrificing pretty much everything (which still wouldn't be enough for a KG) and that would make them no better. It's no surprise though, they are a mediocre team and they aren't a young team with lots of potential, its no surprise they have few valueable trading chips.

I don't think the Lakers will make the playoffs next year. Best case 7th or 8th seed and quick playoff exit.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not very many teams have been able to rebuild on the fly without hitting rock bottom first...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Andrew Bynum, Jordan Farmar, Kwame Brown and the 19th pick would probably be enough to get Jermaine O'Neal.

Put Kobe with JO, Odom and Walton...they're back in it.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Not very many teams have been able to rebuild on the fly without hitting rock bottom first...


Yep eventhough the Spurs, Jazz and Suns the 3 consistently always good franchises along with the Lakers have had lottery years it was usually a very short rebuilding process, although in my Suns cases we never had the luxury of a #1 pick (lost coinflip to Kareem and Admiral though QQ).

This Lakers rebuilding will take longer, they don't have the assets really, they never cleaned the house, they played for mediocrity after Shaq for too long. If I was a Lakers fan I would hope they trade Kobe and get some nice players, a couple nice young players on good contracts and picks and get ready for a year to clear caproom..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Andrew Bynum, Jordan Farmar, Kwame Brown and the 19th pick would probably be enough to get Jermaine O'Neal.
> 
> Put Kobe with JO, Odom and Walton...they're back in it.


Please...

Those 3 are making just half of Jermaine O'Neals salary.

Stop dreaming..


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

kbird said:


> And we should all believe this all of a sudden. Like Kobe the rapist is the guy who would keep quiet and suffer about it for 3 years.


I believe you're a rapist.... because rapists tend to see every normal human being as rapist.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Amareca said:


> If I was a Lakers fan I would hope they trade Kobe and get some nice players, a couple nice young players on good contracts and picks and get ready for a year to clear caproom..



i think we have too many big mouths over here to fit in yours. but, sentiment taken, none-the-less.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> 1. Other teams would offer better packages for Garnett if he became available. No matter how you want to twist it, the Lakers don't have many assets.
> 
> 2. Odom didn't look inconsistent to me in the playoffs the last 2 years when it mattered. Jermaine Oneal makes 20M$ you would have to give up more than just Odom which will not make the Lakers better. O'Neal showed this year he can block some shots and defend but other than that he is a relatively poor rebounder and a horribly ineffective scorer for a big man.


Courtesey of VCFORTHREE15 on the NJ Nets forum:



> Although the source isnt always reliable, Peter Vescey reported on NBA Tv that Kobe has indeed lightened his stance on the trade demand because the lakers told him that in the next week or so, they will have made a major roster change via trade. He said that this major trade will bring home Jermaine O'Neal. He said that Odom will be included in the deal, and that Indiana is ready to ship off Jermaine. Dont know how much credit or reliability this has, but a lineup of Kobe, O'Neal, Bynum is something to be afraid of


Amareca, what would you think of a line up of Bynum/O'neal/Resigned Luke/Kobe/MLE PG?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Steez said:


> Courtesey of VCFORTHREE15 on the NJ Nets forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Amareca, what would you think of a line up of Bynum/O'neal/Resigned Luke/Kobe/MLE PG?


6'th seed... (and it also says Odom will be ONE of the players... Meaning that someone else would have to go as well.) BTW, if this is true... Guess who just got a ****load of leverage? Donny is loving this...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

This is to Kings fans... would you take a resigned Luke Walton + 19th pick for Ron Artest?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steez said:


> Courtesey of VCFORTHREE15 on the NJ Nets forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Amareca, what would you think of a line up of Bynum/O'neal/Resigned Luke/Kobe/MLE PG?


Its not better than what you have now...

So basically you would have Jermaine O'Neal instead of Odom and Brown? That makes you better?

I am sorry but Jermaine O'Neal is a big man playing in the East (on a non-playoff team) that averages 19 and 9 and an astrocious 43%FG and missed an average of over 30 games per season in the last 3 years.

I am sorry but that doesn't make the Lakers better.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Steez said:


> This is to Kings fans... would you take a resigned Luke Walton + 19th pick for Ron Artest?


I'd take just about anything to get rid of Ron Artest... But that's a little light don't you think?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

jericho said:


> 4. Here's one that hasn't come up yet. Send Kobe to Denver for Carmelo Anthony. Add Kenyon Martin to get the salary figures close, and throw in whatever bench players are needed from either side to get the deal right.
> 
> LA would be acknowledging that they're better off without Kobe, and can start building around a top 10 younger talent who can score with anyone. Do they get equal value? No, not really. But they get a legit marquee name and a likely future MVP candidate. Where else will they get such an offer?
> 
> Denver would be acknowledging that they need to win right away, and add Kobe to the creaky, flammable mess that includes Iverson and Camby. They elevate both the risk and the likelihood of reward. Kobe'ss in his prime, and wants to win badly. He's arguably better now than Carmelo will ever be. Kobe and AI figure out how to win together, or they go down spectacularly in flames together.


I'm pretty sure Colorado has had enough of Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> I'd take just about anything to get rid of Ron Artest... But that's a little light don't you think?


Considering that we're talking about the Lakers, absolutely. Let's throw in Sasha and call it a deal! :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Considering that we're talking about the Lakers, absolutely. Let's throw in Sasha and call it a deal! :laugh:


Make it Brian Cook and you got a deal...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Also if the Lakers traded Odom and Brown for O'Neal which I think won't make them one bit better they are going to have 42-46M$ tied up in just Kobe And JO until 2010.
You would better pray for a miracle that that is even close to enough to make a competetive first round because you won't be able to add much to those 2.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Make it Brian Cook and you got a deal...


Okay, so Resigned Luke, Cook, 19th pick for Artest?
Id do it... if anyone can contain Artest, its PJax... he did have Rodman.

Think about it...

C - Andrew Bynum
PF - Jermaine O'neal
SF - Ron Artest
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - MLE signed

That is a much better team then what we have now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Steez said:


> Okay, so Resigned Luke, Cook, 19th pick for Artest?
> Id do it... if anyone can contain Artest, its PJax... he did have Rodman.
> 
> Think about it...
> ...


It was sarcasm = /


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Rodman is nothing compared to Artest.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> It was sarcasm = /


Hahah aight my bad.
What would the Kings want for Artest though?
Just personal opinions...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Rodman is nothing compared to Artest.


Umm... Rodman is nothing compared to Artest?
Were you watching basketball when Rodman was playing?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yeah and he didn't have nearly as many offcourt and oncourt mental issues as Artest. Artest is a total psycho.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

Steez said:


> If the team promised you a championship team NOW (or atleast TRY)and yet they had a 5 year plan that you had no idea about when you are the star of the team? You would be upset as well.


The Bulls tore down a championship team and it took them what 7, 8 years to get back to the playoffs. Only the arrogance of the Lakers AND Kobe would make anyone think that you could rebuild a championship team in five years. 

Of course Laker fans tend to think championship caliber teams grow on trees.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Rodman is nothing compared to Artest.


when it comes to basketball? you gotta flip that equation: artest is nothing compared to rodman.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Dennis Rodman acting normal off the court.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Trayhezy said:


> The Bulls tore down a championship team and it took them what 7, 8 years to get back to the playoffs. Only the arrogance of the Lakers AND Kobe would make anyone think that you could rebuild a championship team in five years.
> 
> Of course Laker fans tend to think championship caliber teams grow on trees.


Every single player, owner, GM, coach, ballboy whatever is in the NBA to win championships not to rebuild. Win now, forget the future. Of course we think championship caliber teams grow on trees, that is what we are used to.... winning. Not first round exits.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KillWill said:


> when it comes to basketball? you gotta flip that equation: artest is nothing compared to rodman.


When he told me Rodman is nothing compared to Artest, I thought he was joking -- so I ignored it. Is he serious?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Andrew Bynum, Jordan Farmar, Kwame Brown and the 19th pick would probably be enough to get Jermaine O'Neal.


Very unlikely. That's essentially Bynum and junk for O'Neal. You can't replace quality with quantity to make a trade work.

Bynum is a trade chip, but not as good of one as he was at the trade deadline, as he wasn't that special in the final third of the season.

Ultimately, it looks like Kobe will stay in LA. There was a report this afternoon that Kobe had a reconciliation with the franchise. And they definitely won't get his value back in trade.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Very unlikely. That's essentially Bynum and junk for O'Neal. You can't replace quality with quantity to make a trade work.
> 
> Bynum is a trade chip, but not as good of one as he was at the trade deadline, as he wasn't that special in the final third of the season.
> 
> Ultimately, it looks like Kobe will stay in LA. There was a report this afternoon that Kobe had a reconciliation with the franchise. And they definitely won't get his value back in trade.


Well I would agree with you, but then again, look at the trade that Indy made with the warriors, reason for optimism for the lakers


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Very unlikely. That's essentially Bynum and junk for O'Neal. You can't replace quality with quantity to make a trade work.
> 
> Bynum is a trade chip, but not as good of one as he was at the trade deadline, as he wasn't that special in the final third of the season.
> 
> Ultimately, it looks like Kobe will stay in LA. There was a report this afternoon that Kobe had a reconciliation with the franchise. And they definitely won't get his value back in trade.


Kwame is not there as a player, simply a 9 mill expiring.
So you are getting a good PG that can has room for improvement. Bynum, you know the story there. Kwames 9 mill expiring and the 19th pick for JOneal... I do not think its enough either, but it is not as bad as you make it seem.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

I hope you guys are purposely being daft, because it's pretty obvious Amareca meant that Rodman's psychological/legal issues weren't as bad as Artest's and nothing else.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Rodman was also charged with battery off the court

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4196/is_19991106/ai_n10557335


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes and Kobe was charged with rape. What's your point?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Very unlikely. That's essentially Bynum and junk for O'Neal. You can't replace quality with quantity to make a trade work.
> 
> Bynum is a trade chip, but not as good of one as he was at the trade deadline, as he wasn't that special in the final third of the season.
> 
> Ultimately, it looks like Kobe will stay in LA. There was a report this afternoon that Kobe had a reconciliation with the franchise. And they definitely won't get his value back in trade.


Jermaine O'Neal makes almost 20 Million $ per season. Bynum, Brown and Farmer make combined just 12M$. In other words the Lakers pretty much can't trade for O'Neal without giving up Odom, it's not possible.

They would have to throw in at least Radmanovic and Indiana would want no part of that guy.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Why doesn't wait to the playoffs and Draft is over before he start crying like a little girl to the media. IS he really that desperate for attention. He's like a little baby, that wants attention all the time!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Burn said:


> Yes and Kobe was charged with rape. What's your point?


That Dennis Rodman is just as screwed up as Ron Artest off the court.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

so after one whole day of kobe drama and radio shows. all we have to gain is some kobe whining, kobe fan suicidal attempts and this thread.

thanks alot for nothing kobe.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

Steez said:


> Every single player, owner, GM, coach, ballboy whatever is in the NBA to win championships not to rebuild. Win now, forget the future. Of course we think championship caliber teams grow on trees, that is what we are used to.... winning. Not first round exits.



Of course that is what you are used to. That begs the question why did you break down a title contender to rebuild after 04. Maybe you should have forced those guys to get along. Maybe Jerry West could have. Either way I have read the numerous pages of posts in this thread of unrealistic trade scenarios for Kobe. No one has yet to explain why any GM would gut his team to get Kobe only to have him for a while before he does this to that GM when the wins don't come as Kobe would like. At some point Kobe Bean is going to have to grow up and handle this like a man, staying off ESPN demanding trades and changes in the front office etc.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From KB24.com:



> Wassup y'all ...
> 
> Man, today is one of those surreal days for me and my family. When you love something as much as I love the Lakers its hard to even imagine thinking about being elsewhere. But, the ONE THING I will never sacrifice when it comes to basketball is WINNING. That is plain and simply what it's all about. It's in my DNA. It's what pushes me to work as hard as I do. It's my daily passion and pursuit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Kobe make up your mind dumb ***, and shut the hell up.


----------



## Christian (Apr 28, 2006)

Is he related to Terrel Owens? :lol:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Trayhezy said:


> Of course that is what you are used to. That begs the question why did you break down a title contender to rebuild after 04. Maybe you should have forced those guys to get along. Maybe Jerry West could have. Either way I have read the numerous pages of posts in this thread of unrealistic trade scenarios for Kobe. No one has yet to explain why any GM would gut his team to get Kobe only to have him for a while before he does this to that GM when the wins don't come as Kobe would like. At some point Kobe Bean is going to have to grow up and handle this like a man, staying off ESPN demanding trades and changes in the front office etc.


So AI demands a trade, its cool... the man has alot of heart, he tried so hard but its okay for him to ask for a trade.... right? That is only one of the players that has came out and said they want to be traded. Everyone saying Kobe is a hater, Kobe is this, Kobe is that... If everyone would just treat Kobe the same way they treat everyone else... this would be a whole different story.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

Steez said:


> So AI demands a trade, its cool... the man has alot of heart, he tried so hard but its okay for him to ask for a trade.... right? That is only one of the players that has came out and said they want to be traded. Everyone saying Kobe is a hater, Kobe is this, Kobe is that... If everyone would just treat Kobe the same way they treat everyone else... this would be a whole different story.



AI has never played on a championship team. AI has never playes with a hall of fame caliber player.

If you want Kobe treated the same as everyone else then Kobe fans should treat Kobe the same as everyone else. If AI takes 40 shots in a game he is a "gunner" if Kobe takes 40 shots he is a "competitor" who does what it takes to win.

Kobe has every "right" to ask for a trade. I have a problem with him dictating who should be in the front office. He had a hand in putting this team together as well. While you can't blame the downfall of the Lakers all on Kobe he does share some blame.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

It's ironic that on his way out the door Shaq blasted the front office for being incompetent etc. and Laker a lot of Laker fans thought he was just bitter, and now it's Kobe Bean blasting the front office............


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Amareca said:


> They would have to throw in at least Radmanovic and Indiana would want no part of that guy.


You underestimate just how freakin stupid the Pacers FO truly is.

We'd probably insist on Kwame, Radmanovic, Smush Parker and Chris Mihm for JO..

On an unrelated note.. I love how every Laker fan is drooling at the idea of acquiring O'Neal. He's one of the most overrated players in the NBA.. and this is the guy that's supposed to help you contend again? Get out of here..

LA would be MUCH better served doing everything it can to land Garnett.. O'Neal is on the downslope of his career - and don't get me wrong, I loved him when the Pacers were only really stopped by a Ron Artest meltdown .. but he's not the same player he once was. He has been injured several times and just seems to wear down as the season progresses.

And that's in the East.. where he doesn't see very many bigs.. now he's gonna head to the West where the conference is stacked. 

Basically if we can get Odom and the Lakers 1st rounder this year along with Kwame's deal.. I would be very very happy.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Steez said:


> So AI demands a trade, its cool... the man has alot of heart, he tried so hard but its okay for him to ask for a trade.... right? That is only one of the players that has came out and said they want to be traded. Everyone saying Kobe is a hater, Kobe is this, Kobe is that... If everyone would just treat Kobe the same way they treat everyone else... this would be a whole different story.


AI didn't take back that he wanted the trade within the same day.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Kobe and Vince both got bashed for asking for a trade, while Tmac, AI and Shaq got away for doing the same.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

To be honest I don't think even if the Lakers could land KG, that would put them in title contention. Between Kobe Bean and KG you have eaten up almost two-thirds of your salary cap and you have yet to put any skill around them. It would kinda be like that 03 Laker team that had Shaq, Kobe and the castoffs from the Washington Generals that was ousted in the second round. The West is completely loaded and they have the two kids some already want in the hall of fame coming on draft day.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

DannyGranger33 said:


> You underestimate just how freakin stupid the Pacers FO truly is.
> 
> We'd probably insist on Kwame, Radmanovic, Smush Parker and Chris Mihm for JO..
> 
> ...


well Lakers could hypothetically land K.G. right? they would just have to play out 1 more season and wait for KG to opt out. Until then be happy with JO...and perhaps JO and KG 1 season after.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never been a fan of players demanding to be traded. Kobe demanding to be traded and then taking it back is funny. I think he should just stay with the Lakers until his contract is up.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe going east would be great for the league and start to bring more balance between the conferences in the same way Shaq going east did.


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

There are absolutely only 3 places that if kobe were traded that he'd go to...and that list is Chicago, Boston, or Phoenix, which is extremely unlikely since's its the same division, but its the only team that has the pieces to get him #1, and that kobe would also want to play for #2.

Chicago has the pieces to get kobe and kobe likes chicago because its a big market.

Same with Boston.

No other team in the east realistically can get kobe/kobe would want to go there.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

The lakers made kobe. This is too funny. I respect noone who asks for a trade, it's pathetic.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

cadarn said:


> The lakers made kobe. This is too funny. I respect noone who asks for a trade, it's pathetic.


i don't get how the lakers made kobe. was it not from his hard work ethic and training that made kobe what he is today?

why do you expect him to be so loyal? especially when the organization, if they saw it as a benefit to them, would trade kobe or anyone in a heartbeat? that's a double standard. it's okay for your organization to trade away your players, as long as it makes your team better.. but it's totally wrong for a player to ask for a trade?

i think the main problem is: kobe will remain loyal to the organization as long as he feels it is loyal to him. so essentially what he's saying, from what i gather, is that they aren't being "loyal" to him... so in turn doesn't want to be "loyal" to the organization.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

how is the organization lot loyal to him? they traded the man who brought them 3 championships in the past decade so kobe would stay. kobe is just a big baby. he needs to grow up and realize the world doesn't revolve around him. how pathetic is it that he keeps turning back on his word...in the same day? he is so fake...


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

so what did I mess


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

lots of phony indignation flying around here. saying you want to be traded and then reconsidering is going back on your word? lol.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Can they do better? They really didn't with Shaq. Orlando didn't do so well in dealing McGrady. Nor did Toronto get much for Carter.
> 
> IMO, history shows that these types of shotgun trades don't end well for the team dealing the superstar. There's expectations of riches in return, but the superstar ends up being traded for pennies on the dollar.


Obviously, the reason is that the team shopping a superstar has less leverage. And even if the star isn't demanding a trade, it's tough to deal away an elite player and come out ahead. 

Philadelphia traded Charles Barkley for Jeff Hornacek, Tim Perry and Andrew Lang.

Houston traded Moses Malone for a pile of cash (and sucked enough for a couple years that they ended up with Sampson and Olajuwon, but I can't see LA fans being patient with that strategy...plus the modern lottery system greatly impairs its chances of succeeding).

I don't recall what Milwaukee traded Kareem for, or what the Warriors traded Wilt for, but in each case the receiving team got the better end of the deal in the final analysis.

But all that history doesn't stop me from thinking that the Lakers have to resign themselves to such a fate. I really think Denver may be one of the few teams (the only team?) who could (if they're willing) offer a deal that Kobe could be compelled to accept. 

So, if my scenario holds any water, LA would have the following options...

1) Struggle along in the Kupchak era, tell Kobe to lump it, and watch him grow increasingly grumpy and self-absorbed while they wait for Bynum and Farmar to possibly turn into impact players.

2) Jettison Kupchak, muzzle the Busses, and twist West's arm until he agrees to sign up for another year or two. West halo plus Kobe's determination might possibly succeed in finagling a deal that brings in a second-tier star--maybe even a Kidd or Jermaine. This gets the Lakers to the second round of the playoffs, possibly. That's the likely ceiling. The sobering truth is, the Lakers have very little in the way of appealing trade assets.

3) Swap Kobe for Carmelo Anthony (and Kenyon Martin plus whatever else is needed to make the deal line up). They get to build around one of the NBA's most marketable young stars who has proven that, at least in stretches, he's capable of being the best player in the NBA (at least on the offensive end of the floor). They're still waiting for Bynum and Farmar and whoever else to grow up, but they're on a timetable that makes sense for their #1 guy. I think this deal improves both teams' fortunes.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

hugeeug said:


> There are absolutely only 3 places that if kobe were traded that he'd go to...and that list is Chicago, Boston, or Phoenix, which is extremely unlikely since's its the same division, but its the only team that has the pieces to get him #1, and that kobe would also want to play for #2.
> 
> Chicago has the pieces to get kobe and kobe likes chicago because its a big market.
> 
> ...


Phoenix I can see. I don't see a trade Chicago would be willing to make that LA should accept in their right minds, but I know there are several being bandied about on this forum.

But Boston? I can understand Boston might be an acceptable fallback market to Bryant, but what deal could they offer that wouldn't leave Kobe playing with an even worse team there?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Kobe in Denver? That would be funny because they hate him right now because of the rapist thing.

Kobe and AI would be great.


----------



## Astral (Apr 23, 2007)

jericho said:


> 3) Swap Kobe for Carmelo Anthony (and Kenyon Martin plus whatever else is needed to make the deal line up). They get to build around one of the NBA's most marketable young stars who has proven that, at least in stretches, he's capable of being the best player in the NBA (at least on the offensive end of the floor). They're still waiting for Bynum and Farmar and whoever else to grow up, but they're on a timetable that makes sense for their #1 guy. I think this deal improves both teams' fortunes.


Denver already has Iverson. Same position, similar style, untradeable contracts. 
Sounds like the Marbury / Francis merger, ver. 2.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Astral said:


> Denver already has Iverson. Same position, similar style, untradeable contracts.
> Sounds like the Marbury / Francis merger, ver. 2.


It would be a ridiculous roll of the dice for Denver, but fun to see. A few points...

1) Clearly not untradeable contracts. AI was traded recently. Most teams would love to find a way to add Kobe.

2) There are some similarities to the Marbury/Francis merger--same position, overlapping tendencies--but Kobe + Iverson would be a much more worthwhile experiment because of their talent levels and their personal motivations to find a way to win. 

Denver would have to either play Iverson at the 1 or Kobe at the 2. In the first scenario, you start a guy like Diawara who can defend and occasionally hit the open shot, and hammer home a scheme that helps Iverson and Kobe share the ball (triangle offense, anyone?). In the second, you start an unassuming playmaker like Steve Blake who can push the pace and set up teammates but doesn't dominate the ball. 

Believe me, my first choice as a Nuggets fan would be to trade Iverson and whatever it took for Kobe. But I'm assuming that Iverson isn't going anywhere for the time being. If he seems to be working out in Denver, the Nuggets will want to keep him. If he doesn't, he'll be very hard to move.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

People should've known he really wasn't going to try and set a trade in motion, he was just trying to make a point to management/get someone else in there other than Kupchak...I seriously doubt anything happens. Kobe's an emotional guy, so you know anything that seems like a regular thing for a star to do, Kobe's going to to his version dramatically, hence him calling up every radio station alive. 

I wish more superstars actually put their feelings in the open like that though, we always hear rumors and such from "inside sources".


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Kobe gets traded, the Knicks trade I proposed is something along the lines that would probably go down. Yes, it looks like complete garbage, but that's what you get for superstars in this league. You don't get future superstars for current superstars. You get cap space, a young kid who could blossom, and someone who is decent now. 

This is all moot anyway, because Kobe has to approve of a place he would go, ala New York, Chicago, etc. I still kind of hope they deal him to NY, so the 07-08 season would be headlined: "Isiah's revenge."


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

If Kobe really gone, only a couple of places I want to see him in: Chicago, Phoenix and Miami(yeah with Wade and Shaq haha) :biggrin:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.sportsradio610.com/ - Jim Rome got a email from a Laker fan saying..."We have to listen to A.I. demand trades & Garnett ask mgmt. for better free agents, but Kobe gets thrown under the Buss" 

Give Garnett & A.I. shaq & you hear nothing from them....#24 had a great center, ran him off, & now saying the Organization is not doing they're part....For all the "game" Kobe has on the court, he has no clue off the court


----------



## DaGreat1 (May 18, 2006)

"Stregth and Honor"


WTF!?!??!? 

Kobe wants to be a Gladiator now...

somebody toss him some crackers with that cheese


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Kobe is on the decline.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

1) Kobe would be a million times more bad *** if he dunked on Howard (likely) next season and screamed "Are you not entertained?!" Since he's quoting Gladiator and all...

2) Kobe's not getting traded. Period.

3) But if he were, Seattle would be interesting.

4) Kobe on the decline? Dude is 29 and just put up two of his best years ever. He's gat a few years left in his prime at the very least. Maybe more considering his offseason conditioning program is a lot tougher than most players...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

BallStateCards said:


> 1) Kobe would be a million times more bad *** if he dunked on Howard (likely) next season and screamed "Are you not entertained?!" Since he's quoting Gladiator and all...
> 
> 2) Kobe's not getting traded. Period.
> 
> ...



Kobe playing in the Garden is intresting too....watching him shoot 81 times & Nate Robinson calling him out about it? *Fireworks*


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Kobe is just looking at the rest of the Western Conference and realizing that there is far greater likelihood that the Lakers will not make the playoffs as currently constituted. Even teams like Denver and Golden State have to feel better about themselves than the Lakers. Things become even more difficult for the Lakers with Greg Oden and Kevin Durant going out west to Seattle and Portland. And given Mitch Kupcake's record as a gm, it's unlikely that he'll find a gem in this year's NBA draft.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

HKF said:


> If Kobe gets traded, the Knicks trade I proposed is something along the lines that would probably go down. Yes, it looks like complete garbage, but that's what you get for superstars in this league. You don't get future superstars for current superstars. You get cap space, a young kid who could blossom, and someone who is decent now.
> 
> This is all moot anyway, because Kobe has to approve of a place he would go, ala New York, Chicago, etc. I still kind of hope they deal him to NY, so the 07-08 season would be headlined: "Isiah's revenge."


As a Wizards' fan, I hope the Ernie Grunfeld does not offer up Arenas and a filler . However, I wouldn't be surprised if the Wizards offered some combination of Butler (a decent player) and Jamison (an expiring contract), Brendan Haywood, and a pick for Kobe and a filler.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

As a Laker fan the only Laker trades i even consider would be

1. Bulls - Deng ,Gordon , PJ Brown (resigned) 1# pick

2. Seattle - Rashard Lewis (resigned) 1# pick

3. Phoenix - Marion ,Barbosa plus the Atlanta 1# pick

No way would i even consider Ben Gordon (without Deng) Tyrus Thomas is a project. I want players that have proved something. The only exception would be Durant. He has not proved anything in the NBA ,but dude is going to be a beast. Im not sold on Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe is demanding a trade to the Knicks now....

I'm sure that he wants to prove that he made Shaq great, by trying to make Eddy Curry into Shaq. Whatever New York's roster ends up as, I see it being an absolute disaster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Kobe is demanding a trade to the Knicks now....
> 
> I'm sure that he wants to prove that he made Shaq great, by trying to make Eddy Curry into Shaq. Whatever New York's roster ends up as, I see it being an absolute disaster.


Where'd you hear that?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> As a Laker fan the only Laker trades i even consider would be
> 
> 1. Bulls - Deng ,Gordon , PJ Brown (resigned) 1# pick
> 
> ...


The Phoenix trade is the only one that would actually go down.

John Paxson would just laugh at Kupcake and Buss if they tried to do that one. 

Seattle, nope, they aren't doing that one either.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> As a Laker fan the only Laker trades i even consider would be
> 
> 1. Bulls - Deng ,Gordon , PJ Brown (resigned) 1# pick
> 
> ...


No Tracy McGrady? No Carmelo Anthony?


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Where'd you hear that?


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...S8vLYF?slug=aw-kobe053107&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

I doubt it though, cause the Lakers would have to absorb garbage contracts in the proccess.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

The Phoenix one ,i probably still would not do it because Marion needs a true PG to get him quality shots. Dallas could offer Josh Howard ,Devin Harris ,Eric Dampier or offer Dirk and Devin Harris . They would still have Jason Terry ,Kobe ,Josh Howard. Lakers could throw in Ronny Turiaf to give Dallas a PF next to Dampier.

C Dampier
PF Turiaf
SF Josh Howard
SG Kobe
PG Jason Terry

Lakers

C Bynum
PF Dirk
SF Lamar
SG Ron Artest
PG Devin Harris

Package Luke and Farmar 1# pick for Artest


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> The Phoenix trade is the only one that would actually go down.
> 
> John Paxson would just laugh at Kupcake and Buss if they tried to do that one.
> 
> Seattle, nope, they aren't doing that one either.


Dude, you are waaaay more sold on the talents of Deng and Gordon than I am. Both of them are good players, but neither will ever be Kobe-esque. Deng could end up as one of the better small forwards in the league, but I can't see him joining the ranks of elite wings (e.g., McGrady, Pierce, Carter). And Gordon has wonderful streaks of being a special scorer, but he is also an undersized SG and a defensive liability. If I were Chicago, I'd take that trade in a heartbeat. Wouldn't even have to think about it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Where'd you hear that?


Yahoo Sports was reporting that several league sources were reporting that Kobe only wanted to go to New York. 

Of course, there is also the outside chance, that all the GM's in the league are getting together, and being the league sources in these articles, and just saying that to make fun of Isiah.....

Lakers fans NEED to desperately lower their expectations on what they're getting in a trade. They are thinking they're going to take home a buttload, when Kobe is going to want the team he's going to be going to in position to win a championship. If he really wants to get traded, he can throw LA under the bus, and force a garbage trade thanks to his no trade clause. Its funny how they're talking about Ben Gordon and Luol Deng, the two best players on a FAR SUPERIOR team to Kobe's, PLUS their draft pick...yeah...why are the Bulls trying to turn their team into crap?

When Kobe is looking over the trade before accepting it, you know damn well what he's thinking. He loves Gordon and Deng, they are just crossed out of every trade scenario.

When he is looking at

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Kobe Bryant
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-Tyrus Thomas
C- Ben Wallace

He is going to veto the trade. That team will be like a 42 win team. Its just as bad as the current Lakers, unless Tyrus explodes. 

But then if he's looking at

PG-Ben Gordon
SG-Kobe Bryant
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Joakim Noah
C- Ben Wallace

You know he's thinking championship then.

If John Paxson can somehow keep Tyrus Thomas out of the trade, it would be instantly be the coup of the century.

But at the end of the day, I think, if he comes to the Bulls, it will be something along the lines of:

Kirk Hinrich (11 million)
Tyrus Thomas (3.5 million)
PJ Brown (Resigned for 3 years, 31 million...first year 9.5 million)
Viktar Khryapa (1.9 million)
2008 Draft Pick

for

Kobe Bryant (19.5 million)
Vladmir Radmanovic (5.6 million)

PJ Brown has to be resigned for three years to be sign and traded, but only the first year has to be garaunteed, so he will basically be an expiring contract unless the Lakers are dumb enough to keep him around at that rate. 

This is the ideal trade for LA IMHO that they can expect to achieve at best. They get their point guard for the next decade, and a potential superstar. They shouldn't be good next year with their roster, so it should put them in a good position to get a guy like OJ Mayo out of the draft.

It also gives them a buttload of capspace.

If they can move Lamar Odom at the trade deadline the year after next for expiring contracts, they can once again have capspace in 2009.

So they'd have the following assets:

Kirk Hinrich
Tyrus Thomas
Andrew Bynum
Luke Walton
High 2008 Draft Pick
Low 2008 Draft Pick
Capspace in 2008
Potential Capspace in 2009 if they unload Odom.

Thats going to be their easiest way to rebuild. Get some young talent, but not enough, so you suck next year, and get one of those very talented young guards.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You're delusional if you think Ben Gordon wouldn't be involved in a trade for Kobe or that the Bulls wouldn't let go of him for really, the best player in the league.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

I completely disagree about lowering expectations.

1. Kobe has 2 years left on his contract. Shaq had 1 year left

2. Shaq said he would sit out the 2004/2005 season. Yesterday when asked what if the Lakers refused to trade you ,Kobe said he would work hard and go out and play like always.

3. Shaq demanded and did not back down. He refused to accept phone calls from MGMT. Kobe went from demanding ,to wanting to stay ,to wanting to be traded ,but still open to staying .

According to 570AM in LA ,Kobe spoke to Jerry Buss this morning and Buss reasured Kobe the Lakers will be building for the NOW and Kobe will be the guy there building around.

Plus Allen Iverson is a 5-11 guard who is 32 years old. Vince Carter can't even get his shot off at the end of a game and shoots like 40 percent from the field.

It would take a blockbuster to get Kobe away from the Lakers. Dude is just a emotional person who wants a hug. This isnt like the Shaq situation where Shaq was not close to open to coming back.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

jericho said:


> Dude, you are waaaay more sold on the talents of Deng and Gordon than I am. Both of them are good players, but neither will ever be Kobe-esque. Deng could end up as one of the better small forwards in the league, but I can't see him joining the ranks of elite wings (e.g., McGrady, Pierce, Carter). And Gordon has wonderful streaks of being a special scorer, but he is also an undersized SG and a defensive liability. If I were Chicago, I'd take that trade in a heartbeat. Wouldn't even have to think about it.



If it comes down to Deng/Gordon, one of them has to go for Kobe, I'm giving up Deng. I agree that he won't be an elite wing. He will just be a 20 PPG guy on a good shooting percentage.

Ben Gordon is a great player though, that I'm not going to give up in this package when we're trying to win a championship. He has been the rock of the Bulls for the past 3 years. Everyone has been unreliable but him. He is the one responsible for taking the Bulls out of their sucking ways. Kobe's a good scorer and all, but Ben is such an impact scorer. It seems like the points he scores matters more so than Kobe's. Kobe can get 35 points, and his teawm will lose. If Ben gets 35, Bulls probably won the game. 

Ben Gordon is just about the clutchest player in league history. He wasn't that great this year, so people forgot (his clutch numbers were still better than Kobe's though for the year...), but Michael Jordan is the only player to ever have a season with a higher TS% in the clutch over Ben Gordon's rookie and sophomore campaigns. Ben just had a bit of a down year in that regard, because the other teams knew we were going to go to Ben, and just double and tripled him. But with Kobe here, teams wouldn't be able to do that. Same thing happens to Kobe because no one expects anyone else to do anything. With Ben and Kobe in the same backcourt, you are looking at potentially one of the best clutch teams ever. You'd have to feel good with those two on the court, and with Nocioni out there as well (his 05-06 self, not the crap he was this year because the injury), that is a damn clutch team. Bulls lost so many close games this year because Hinrich chokes on wide open shots. That would change with a Kobe/Ben backcourt.

In addition, it makes ZERO sense to trade your best player away, when the player on the other team is forcing his way out.

Its not matching up the talent equally to balance everything out. Kobe is better than Ben. We know that. But Ben is our best player, and if Kobe wants on our team, we also want our best player here, as well as our other great player in Deng. You don't trade your best for players demanding out in trades, especially on a team like the Bulls with so many other tradeable assets.

Its about matching trade value, and when the player is demanding a trade, and forcing his way out, he doesn't have the most trade value in the world, especially when he can limit his location, like Kobe can with his no trade clause.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Whenever I tell Lakers fans kobe is a petulant phony along the lines of arod they talk about people being haters. Does that still apply or has he finally done something so obvious that even lakers fans can see it?

As steve hartman said a few years ago, kobe is all about kobe.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

essbee said:


> Whenever I tell Lakers fans kobe is a petulant phony along the lines of arod they talk about people being haters. Does that still apply or has he finally done something so obvious that even lakers fans can see it?
> 
> As steve hartman said a few years ago, kobe is all about kobe.


Nope... Everyone that I know is blaming Lakers management, and saying how Kobe is just a "winner" and that the organization can't provide that for him. Then they talk about how it wasn't him that drove Shaq out now, and that Kobe is just basically an innocent victim of an inept and corrupt front office.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is just about the clutchest player in league history.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Hibachi! said:


> Nope... Everyone that I know is blaming Lakers management, and saying how Kobe is just a "winner" and that the organization can't provide that for him. Then they talk about how it wasn't him that drove Shaq out now, and that Kobe is just basically an innocent victim of an inept and corrupt front office.


Yeah I'm getting the same feedback from most socal fans it's pretty funny. The only ones that aren't blaming cup check are the ones that hated kobe all along. Kinda funny.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

This fits with HKF's posts about the Lakers not recieving equal value for Kobe.



> 1975: Milwaukee trades Kareem Abdul-Jabbar to the Lakers for Elmore Smith, Brian Winters, Junior Bridgeman and Dave Meyers … or as some would later call it, the "pu pu platter." Kareem ended up winning five more rings, three MVP awards (it would have been four if Bill Walton didn't win in '78 for a 55-game season) and even starring as Roger Murdock in "Airplane!"
> 
> 1982: Houston trades Moses Malone to Philadelphia for Caldwell Jones and a No. 1 pick that turned out to be the third pick in the 1983 draft (Rodney McCray). It's worth mentioning that the '82-'83 Rockets bottomed out and ended up with the No. 1 pick (Ralph Sampson) as well. It's also worth mentioning that Malone won the MVP and led the '83 Sixers to a title.
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

1.Kobe has 2 lears left on his contract. Shaq had 1 year

2. Shaq demanded a trade and did not let up. Kobe demanded ,then changed his mind,then went back to MAYBE wanting to be traded

3. Shaq said he would sit out the 2004/2005 season. Kobe said he would still play if the Lakers refused to trade him.

4 Kobe is 28 in his prime. Shaq was 32


Luol Deng ,Ben Gordon ,PJ Brown (resigned) 1# is EQUAL to Caron Butler ,Lamar Odom Brian Grant 1# for Shaq. In 2004 Lamar and Caron had the same impact on that Miami Heat team as Hinrich and Deng had on the 2007 Bulls playoff team.

Tyrus Thomas and Ben Gordon is not even on the level of the Shaq trade. At least Caron Butler averaged 15 points a game in Miami and Lamar averaged 17 points and 10 rebounds. What has Tyrus Thomas accompolished? It would be Ben Gordon and a project for Kobe. Thats worse then the Shaq trade and wont happen.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Steez said:


> So AI demands a trade, its cool... the man has alot of heart, he tried so hard but its okay for him to ask for a trade.... right? That is only one of the players that has came out and said they want to be traded. Everyone saying Kobe is a hater, Kobe is this, Kobe is that... If everyone would just treat Kobe the same way they treat everyone else... this would be a whole different story.


AI didn't have the best player in the game as his teammate and not get along with him ending up in that player getting traded. He didn't have an all-star caliber teammate. He didn't win 40+ games the past two years. He didn't flirt with signing with other teams. He didn't say he wanted to be traded, then say that he didn't, then say he did, then say he didn't, then say he did again. I'm not even sure where it is right now, does he still want to be traded? I don't think Kobe has to look so bad in this. If he was duped and lied to by the Lakers (which I don't really doubt, that's a class organization if there ever has been one), I can understand why he'd want to leave. But he's looking really bad by going back and forth on it. If this whole thing doesn't end up in Kobe getting traded he's going to look really bad for throwing the entire organization under the bus, as he should and as anybody else would.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

B-Scott said:


> Tyrus Thomas and Ben Gordon is not even on the level of the Shaq trade. At least Caron Butler averaged 15 points a game in Miami and Lamar averaged 17 points and 10 rebounds. What has Tyrus Thomas accompolished? It would be Ben Gordon and a project for Kobe. Thats worse then the Shaq trade and wont happen.


Not saying that that would happen, but don't expect the same type of value that Shaq netted the Lakers. They still had Kobe there, why would they want projects in return? Now there is no Kobe left. The Lakers aren't going to build around Lamar Odom, are they? I would think that if Kobe did get traded it would be for young players that will help in the future more so than guys who will help right now.


----------



## Brenton (Nov 1, 2006)

If I were Kobe I would be EXTREMELY embarrassed with how I handled myself. 

Kobe didn't have to go on every radio station in America yesterday, he chose to. He didn't discuss the situation with management or the coaching staff like a mature adult, rather he decided to immediately cry for a trade before he could even grasp what he was truly feeling. Not only did he come off an an attention whore, but also shockingly immature.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> If it comes down to Deng/Gordon, one of them has to go for Kobe, I'm giving up Deng. I agree that he won't be an elite wing. He will just be a 20 PPG guy on a good shooting percentage.
> 
> Ben Gordon is a great player though, that I'm not going to give up in this package when we're trying to win a championship. He has been the rock of the Bulls for the past 3 years. Everyone has been unreliable but him. He is the one responsible for taking the Bulls out of their sucking ways. Kobe's a good scorer and all, but Ben is such an impact scorer. It seems like the points he scores matters more so than Kobe's. Kobe can get 35 points, and his teawm will lose. If Ben gets 35, Bulls probably won the game.
> 
> ...



Some of the statements you make are beyond delusional.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

One at a time, the wild conspiracy theories get debunked. It's amusing. 

Kobe ran Phil out, yet Phil returns to coach the team. Then Shaq comes out yesterday and says I BELIEVE KOBE 100%. Wow, I guess he didn't run Shaq out either. His decision to demand a trade was caused by a member of the Lakers organization leaking to the press that Kobe did indeed run Shaq out of time, which has already been shown to not be the case. Somebody in the front office is pissed because Kobe challenged them to bring in better players rather than rebuild for the future(which is against what Jerry Buss promised him in '04). How would you feel if one of your bosses threw you under the bus? I'd say Kobe has the right to be pissed. Good thing Phil calmed him down, otherwise our inept management would get completely ****ed over in a Kobe deal, just like we did in the Shaq deal. I'm sick of it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

B-Scott said:


> 1.Kobe has 2 lears left on his contract. Shaq had 1 year
> 
> 2. Shaq demanded a trade and did not let up. Kobe demanded ,then changed his mind,then went back to MAYBE wanting to be traded
> 
> ...


Your delusional.

Now lets compare the first trade you mentioned....

Luol Deng= 18.8 PPG on 56.0 TS%
Ben Gordon= 21.4 PPG on 57.2 TS%
PJ Brown (expiring)
----------------------------------
Lamar Odom= 17.1 PPG on 51.6 TS% 
Caron Butler= 9.2 PPG on 44.0 TS%
Brian Grant (not expiring)

Picks are about even. You are telling me thats less value than they got in return for Shaq? What the hell are you smoking. They'd be getting back two players that will probably be on the allstar team next year. Lamar Odom was just average. Caron Butler was DREADFUL that year. How the hell do you shoot 44.0 TS%. That is very inefficient. When you factor in that PJ would give them capspace....well...damn, Lakers fans are delusional here. The draft picks would be about even, Lakers got the #26 pick there....well actually, no...Bulls would get WORSE with Kobe on the team in place of Ben/Luol, so the pick would be more around #20. 

Not sure how those two trades are comparable at all. 

But then you have...

Kirk Hinrich= 16.6 PPG on 55.9 TS%
Tyrus Thomas= 5.2 PPG on 52.1 TS% (13 minutes compared to Butler's 30....also better defense than Butler)
PJ Brown (expiring)

That seems like at the very least equal to the package they got for Shaq...if not better.

Bulls are trading for Kobe Bryant= 31.6 PPG on 58.0 TS%

Its hard to say that a trade, given the circumstances would warrant either Gordon or Deng. One of them at MOST, with no other serious assets changing teams. 

A trade with one of them would be more along the lines of Ben Gordon/Luol Deng, PJ Brown (sign and traded) and Michael Sweetney (sign and traded). 

My trade of:

Bulls:

Kirk Hinrich
Tyrus Thomas
PJ Brown
Viktar Khryapa
2008 Draft Pick

Lakers:

Kobe Bryant
Vladmir Radmanovic

Is definitely fair value given the circumstances, and should be a best case scenario for what the Lakers should expect from the Bulls.

Lakers get two young players. One with superstar potential. Then they get cap relief. They get Khryapa and Brown who are both expiring. They get out of Vladmir Radmanovic's contract 4 years early. Saving them 25 million. 

What more should they be asking for in a trade given the circumstances, this one seems about as good as its going to get for them.

They get two young players. They will be bad so they will get a top draft pick in a draft class loaded with potential superstars at the guard position. In addition, it clears up capspace for them to go after free agents, potentially they can sign max guys two years in a row if they get rid of Odom for expiring contracts as well. If they really wanted to be dicks, they could do this trade, and offer Gordon/Deng the max if they don't get extended by the Bulls this summer, and hope that Chicago doesn't match. 

Much better value than what they got in the Shaq trade, and it sets them up for a good, and quick rebuilding process, that is still done the right way.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Your delusional.





Mebarak said:


> My trade of:
> 
> Bulls:
> 
> ...


you sure you want to give up *all* that for such a second rate player like kobe bryant??? are you sure???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


who's delusional again???


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not going to happen. Other teams would offer more. I was listening to 570 AM in Los Angeles and Lenny Wlkins said he would consider trading the 2 pick in a blockbuster trade for a current proven Superstar. He did not mention any names.There still building around Ray Allen and would prefer a proven Superstar over Durant to pair with Ray Allen.

1. Rashard Lewis (resigned) 2# pick in draft. Thats better then your Bulls offer

2. Suns could offer Marion ,Barbosa 1# pick from Atlanta and still have a great team. Amare ,Diaw ,Kobe ,Raja Bell ,Nash

3. Marc Cuben as long as he kept Dirk the Lakers could get Josh Howard ,Devin Harris ,Dampier draft picks. 

Trades 2 and 3 those teams are still contenders. Trade 1 you would have Collison ,Wilcox ,Kobe ,Ray Allen ,Earl Watson. Probably a 48 win type team.

Lakers would laugh at that 2008 1# pick. Like i have said many times Tyrus Thomas is the next Stromile Swift and the Lakers know that im sure.

Your trade only looks halfway respectable if you throw in the 2007 1# so the Lakers could get Corey Brewer. 2008 1# and they dont even accept your phone call.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

why are people still doing trade scenarios?


----------



## T Bone (Apr 6, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you sure you want to give up *all* that for such a second rate player like kobe bryant??? are you sure???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...



:lol: No way do the Bulls want him. The Bulls are playing well as a team, we don't need Ben and the crew watching one guy taking 60 shots a game.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

Lakers could also get Joe Johnson and the Hawks 3 # pick in the draft and select Mike Conley jr. Bynum ,Lamar ,Artest ,Joe Johnson ,Mike Conley jr

Luke ,Farmar 1# for Artest

Kobe did say he would play anywhere


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brenton said:


> If I were Kobe I would be EXTREMELY embarrassed with how I handled myself.
> 
> Kobe didn't have to go on every radio station in America yesterday, he chose to. He didn't discuss the situation with management or the coaching staff like a mature adult, rather he decided to immediately cry for a trade before he could even grasp what he was truly feeling. Not only did he come off an an attention whore, but also shockingly immature.


This is spot on.

I've been saying for years that Kobe seems uncapable of grasping the notion of team player. Thet he just seems unable to be the leader of a squad.

Kobe is, what, 29? And this is his behaviour, being the franchise player for the Los Angeles Lakers? Making a spectacle of himself all over the media? Guy is immature and, worse of all, stupid.

Does Kobe Bryant have the right to be "pissed" about the ways the Lakers' brass is handling things? Yeah, he does. But he doesn't have the right to go public about it making his fans believe he wants to jump ship. remember these are the fans (and franchise) that stood by him while half a nation was calling him a freaking rapist.

Kobe Bryant's imaturity and inconsistency is making him a laughing joke.

Sad for a young man to behave.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> so what did I mess


quite possibly your pants, like everyone else in this thread.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

T Bone said:


> :lol: No way do the Bulls want him. The Bulls are playing well as a team, we don't need Ben and the crew watching one guy taking 60 shots a game.




yeah, you're right...a crappy second rate player such as kobe bryant can't really help a juggernaut like the mighty chicago bulls...go ahead and keep thinking that...it'll be your little secret...shhhhh.....


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Your delusional.
> 
> Now lets compare the first trade you mentioned....
> 
> ...


 does this guy want kobe in chitown or what?


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

If im the Bulls id keep what they have anyway. The Lakers are going to want Deng part of the package ,along with Gordon or Hinrich. There better off keeping the same team ,and staying with a team oriented style similair to the Pistons. There built very much like Detroit. Defensive minded team. They just need more experience.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Kobe's not going anywhere. He's just demonstrating for the world how much of a petulant baby he is. Hell of a franchise leader. lol.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Kobe's not going anywhere. He's just demonstrating for the world how much of a petulant baby he is. Hell of a franchise leader. lol.


You root for the Nets and Sonics. What are you laughing about?


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

He hates Shaq, he does not hate Shaq,
He wants a trade, He wants to be a Laker,
He raped the girl, He did not rape her.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> You root for the Nets and Sonics. What are you laughing about?


Its either laugh or cry. I go w/ laugh.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> This fits with HKF's posts about the Lakers not recieving equal value for Kobe.


Well there are always exceptions, these players were considered stars in the league before they were traded:

Mitch Richmond (who had made the all star team 6 times in row) was traded by the Kings, along with Otis Thorpe, to the Washington Wizards for Chris Webber in May of 1998. The Kings grew into title contenders, the Washington Wizards sucked.

In the Summer of 1999, at the urging of Phoenix Suns point guard Jason Kidd, Hardaway was traded to the Phoenix Suns for Danny Manning, Pat Garrity and two future first round draft picks. Hardaway never helped the Suns take the next step.

On August 3, 2000, Grant Hill forced the Pistons to send him to the Orlando Magic, in what appeared to be a one-sided sign-and-trade deal in favor of Orlando for Chucky Atkins and Ben Wallace. Grant Hill has an injury riddled career, the Pistons use Chucky Atkins to acquire Rasheed Wallace, and the Pistons win a title.

During the 2001-02 season, Jalen Rose was traded to the Chicago Bulls along with Travis Best, Norman Richardson, and a future second round draft pick in exchange for Brad Miller, Ron Mercer, Ron Artest and Kevin Ollie. The Bulls believed that Jalen Rose would help them contend when in fact Brad MIller and Ron Artest would have helped.

In 2002, Antonio McDyess was traded along to the Knicks for Marcus Camby and a lottery pick which turned into Nene Hilario. McDyess never played a full season with the Knicks while Camby won the DPOY honors in 2007 while Nene currently starts for the Denver Nuggets.

Also in 2002, Marbury was traded for Jason Kidd. Kidd leads the Nets to two NBA finals. Marbury gets to the 1st round once.

At the end of the 2003-04 season, Kenyon Martin was traded to the Nuggets for three future 1st round draft picks in a sign-and-trade deal. Martin has been injured riddled. 

In 2004, Stephon Marbury, Penny Hardaway and Cezary Trybanski, was traded to the New York Knicks on January 5, 2004 for Howard Eisley, Charlie Ward, Antonio McDyess, Maciej Lampe, draft rights to Milos Vujanic, a first-round 2004 draft choice, and an additional future first-round draft choice. The SUns get picks and salary cap relief, the Knicks enter a new state of purgatory.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> One at a time, the wild conspiracy theories get debunked. It's amusing.
> 
> Kobe ran Phil out, yet Phil returns to coach the team. Then Shaq comes out yesterday and says I BELIEVE KOBE 100%. Wow, I guess he didn't run Shaq out either. His decision to demand a trade was caused by a member of the Lakers organization leaking to the press that Kobe did indeed run Shaq out of time, which has already been shown to not be the case. Somebody in the front office is pissed because Kobe challenged them to bring in better players rather than rebuild for the future(which is against what Jerry Buss promised him in '04). How would you feel if one of your bosses threw you under the bus? I'd say Kobe has the right to be pissed. Good thing Phil calmed him down, otherwise our inept management would get completely ****ed over in a Kobe deal, just like we did in the Shaq deal. I'm sick of it.


Quoted again since nobody responded.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why is everyone still stuck at what happened years ago with Kobe supposedly getting SHaq kicked out? Listen to what has happened the past few days. Listen to why Kobe is really mad... he never ever said to get rid of Shaq, he said it himself... Buss wanted to get rid of Shaq. Like I said, everyone just wants to blame Kobe.

Even if the Lakers do do a trade for another star, Kobe might still leave. The only reason he is doing this is because he wants the Lakers mangement to do something, they have not done NOTHING since they resigning Kobe after telling him that they are wanting to build a championship team now.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> You root for the Nets and Sonics. What are you laughing about?



*PaulOWNED CatarinOWNED!*

:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

cadarn said:


> He hates Shaq, he does not hate Shaq,
> He wants a trade, He wants to be a Laker,
> He raped the girl, He did not rape her.


You're an idiot, Your still an idiot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

f22egl said:


> Well there are always exceptions, these players were considered stars in the league before they were traded:
> 
> Mitch Richmond (who had made the all star team 6 times in row) was traded by the Kings, along with Otis Thorpe, to the Washington Wizards for Chris Webber in May of 1998. The Kings grew into title contenders, the Washington Wizards sucked.
> 
> ...


This only helps confirm that Kobe will probably be traded for a bag of basketballs, some dried taco shells and the ghost of Red Holtzman. When the Lakers do in fact trade Kobe, they will be getting about 35 cents on the dollar for him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ray Allen a few years back via TrueHoop:


> Frank Hughes of the News Tribune pointed this out last week:
> "He's going to be very selfish," Allen said of Bryant. "And he feels like he needs to show this league and the people in this country that he is better without Shaq. He can win championships without Shaq. So offensively, he's going to jump out and say, 'I can average 30 points. I can still carry the load on this team.'
> "I think the point production is not going to be so much what people are going to look at because (Tracy) McGrady did it in Orlando, Allen (Iverson) did it in Philly. Can you win a championship? I think that's the question. Carrying guys on your back and making everybody better."
> Allen was right about that, as it turns out, but get a load of Allen's crystal ball on this one.
> "If Kobe doesn't see he needs two and a half good players to be a legitimate playoff contender or win a championship, in about a year or two he'll be calling out to Jerry Buss that 'We need some help in here,' or 'Trade me,' " Allen said. "And we'll all be saying, 'I told you so,' when he says that."​



http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop...icted-Kobe-Bryant-s-Trade-Demand-in-2004.html


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't think there is any chance Jerry Buss trades Kobe Bryant. And I don't think that Kobe actually wants to be traded.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Ray Allen a few years back via TrueHoop:
> 
> 
> 
> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop...icted-Kobe-Bryant-s-Trade-Demand-in-2004.html


Jesus called it!!


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Jesus called it!!


He sure ****ing did. Go RayRay. Now get those ankles healthy and play some ****ing defense!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> One at a time, the wild conspiracy theories get debunked. It's amusing.
> 
> Kobe ran Phil out, yet Phil returns to coach the team. Then Shaq comes out yesterday and says I BELIEVE KOBE 100%. Wow, I guess he didn't run Shaq out either. His decision to demand a trade was caused by a member of the Lakers organization leaking to the press that Kobe did indeed run Shaq out of time, which has already been shown to not be the case. Somebody in the front office is pissed because Kobe challenged them to bring in better players rather than rebuild for the future(which is against what Jerry Buss promised him in '04). How would you feel if one of your bosses threw you under the bus? I'd say Kobe has the right to be pissed. Good thing Phil calmed him down, otherwise our inept management would get completely ****ed over in a Kobe deal, just like we did in the Shaq deal. I'm sick of it.


I will continue to quote until given a decent response.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will continue to quote until given a decent response.


Yawn. How's that for an appropriate response? The notion that Kobe wasn't involved in Phil's and Shaq's departure is absurd on its face. This isn't something that 'just popped up' in one fateful offseason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Yawn. How's that for an appropriate response? The notion that Kobe wasn't involved in Phil's and Shaq's departure is absurd on its face. This isn't something that 'just popped up' in one fateful offseason.


And for my rebuttal, I disagree.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will continue to quote until given a decent response.


I think you have it right.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Kobe was at UCLA's SAC playing basketball yesterday with some other NBA guys and some UCLA basketball players and someone asked him if he was coming back next year and he said hell no so apparently hes still fuming mad.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Yawn. How's that for an appropriate response? The notion that Kobe wasn't involved in Phil's and Shaq's departure is absurd on its face. This isn't something that 'just popped up' in one fateful offseason.


shaq was mocking buss about his contract the prior preseason. you think it's absurd that buss possibly decided that shaq wasn't going to be worth $30+ mil per year on an extension?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

ieatbabies said:


> Kobe was at UCLA's SAC playing basketball yesterday with some other NBA guys and some UCLA basketball players and someone asked him if he was coming back next year and he said hell no so apparently hes still fuming mad.


i havent heard about this on dan patrick yet so it looks like kobe is learning :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

DuMa said:


> i havent heard about this on dan patrick yet so it looks like kobe is learning :yay: :yay: :yay:


Well there weren't any reporters. NBA players go down to UCLA at times to just practice on very random occasions. My friend was actually there and told me about it (I was in class)


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

kflo said:


> shaq was mocking buss about his contract the prior preseason. you think it's absurd that buss possibly decided that shaq wasn't going to be worth $30+ mil per year on an extension?


Shaq was mocking Buss because he was the stud on three consecutive championship teams yet was not in the top three most paid. There was no desire to trade Shaq before Kobe decided to opt out. Kobe was flirting with other teams and just so happened to resign with the Lakers AFTER Shaq was practically traded. Now because you hear a different story about something Buss said after 3 YEARS we are all supposed to believe the Kobe was innocent. 

Sorry, I don't believe in coincedence. 

Most Kobe fans think more highly of this guy than the rest of us.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Trayhezy said:


> Shaq was mocking Buss because he was the stud on three consecutive championship teams yet was not in the top three most paid. There was no desire to trade Shaq before Kobe decided to opt out. Kobe was flirting with other teams and just so happened to resign with the Lakers AFTER Shaq was practically traded. Now because you hear a different story about something Buss said after 3 YEARS we are all supposed to believe the Kobe was innocent.
> 
> Sorry, I don't believe in coincedence.
> 
> Most Kobe fans think more highly of this guy than the rest of us.


shaq had 3 years and about $84M left on his existing contract that preseason we're talking about. lo-freakin-l at him being underpaid (he was scheduled to pass garnett from #2 to #1 in annual salary). the question is whether buss had decided that he wasn't worth an extension at that price tag. shaq apparently believes that to now be the case. shaq didn't get the attention from mgmt he wanted, which obviously included a commitment to a contract extension, and he preemptively demanded a trade. kobe pulling all the strings has always been speculation, and the known facts are that shaq and buss had contract issues. now, you can believe it's impossible that buss had already decided shaq wasn't worth a $30M+/yr extension, but is it really so unbelievable? that extension would have started for the '07-08 season. seem like a good investment?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4lp2GtzHdaM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4lp2GtzHdaM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

kflo said:


> shaq had 3 years and about $84M left on his existing contract that preseason we're talking about. lo-freakin-l at him being underpaid (he was scheduled to pass garnett from #2 to #1 in annual salary). the question is whether buss had decided that he wasn't worth an extension at that price tag. shaq apparently believes that to now be the case. shaq didn't get the attention from mgmt he wanted, which obviously included a commitment to a contract extension, and he preemptively demanded a trade. kobe pulling all the strings has always been speculation, and the known facts are that shaq and buss had contract issues. now, you can believe it's impossible that buss had already decided shaq wasn't worth a $30M+/yr extension, but is it really so unbelievable? that extension would have started for the '07-08 season. seem like a good investment?


Shaq had two years left on his contract making:
27.7 million in 2005
30 million in 2006

Buss was already paying him practically 30 mil a year. The problem was not that he wanted more money the problem was that he got no respect. Buss would not even negotiate with him. Now you may believe Kobe had nothing to do with that.......I am not that naive once I take into account the free agent tour only to sign back with the Lakers and all the other things that were being said about the guy. All Shaq did was make the same demand that Kobe is making: show some commitment to me or trade me. The fact that Shaq resigned with the Heat for less than he was making shows he was not concerned about money.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

I know Kobe fans think the guy is a great guy and all but I think we should just call it like it probably is. He is a spoiled arrogant kid who thinks he is the second coming of Jordan. This led him to want to break up a championship caliber team with three hall of famers thinking that he could just get some decent guys around him and win titles. After three years of seeing how hard that is he is starting to realize he might have made a mistake and is lashing out in an effort to correct that mistake at the only people who would care about him lashing out. He may become more mature and is seeing that mistake but I somehow doubt it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Trayhezy said:


> Shaq had two years left on his contract making:
> 27.7 million in 2005
> 30 million in 2006
> 
> Buss was already paying him practically 30 mil a year. The problem was not that he wanted more money the problem was that he got no respect. Buss would not even negotiate with him. Now you may believe Kobe had nothing to do with that.......I am not that naive once I take into account the free agent tour only to sign back with the Lakers and all the other things that were being said about the guy. All Shaq did was make the same demand that Kobe is making: show some commitment to me or trade me. The fact that Shaq resigned with the Heat for less than he was making shows he was not concerned about money.


Yeah Shaq miraculously decided to take a pay cut and lose weight the year he got traded to the Heat... and yet i wonder why he couldnt do that on the Lakers....


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Trayhezy said:


> Shaq had two years left on his contract making:
> 27.7 million in 2005
> 30 million in 2006
> 
> Buss was already paying him practically 30 mil a year. The problem was not that he wanted more money the problem was that he got no respect. Buss would not even negotiate with him. Now you may believe Kobe had nothing to do with that.......I am not that naive once I take into account the free agent tour only to sign back with the Lakers and all the other things that were being said about the guy. All Shaq did was make the same demand that Kobe is making: show some commitment to me or trade me. The fact that Shaq resigned with the Heat for less than he was making shows he was not concerned about money.


use some logic for a moment. Shaq took a paycut, yet hes still getting paid 20 mil/year on his extension.

Shaq this past season: played 40 games, shot 42% from the line and put up 17 ppg and 7 rpg. If you were an owner, would you have given him that 30 mil/year extension? Doesn't matter that he was already being paid that amount, his laziness and lack of motivation playing on the Lakers, not to mention his eminent decline simply isn't worth strapping your cap space for the next half decade. Kobe is playing on the huge contract now, but in comparison, Kobe just played the two best seasons of his career and doesn't look like hes slowing down anytime soon. That's common sense.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Trayhezy said:


> Shaq had two years left on his contract making:
> 27.7 million in 2005
> 30 million in 2006
> 
> Buss was already paying him practically 30 mil a year. The problem was not that he wanted more money the problem was that he got no respect. Buss would not even negotiate with him. Now you may believe Kobe had nothing to do with that.......I am not that naive once I take into account the free agent tour only to sign back with the Lakers and all the other things that were being said about the guy. All Shaq did was make the same demand that Kobe is making: show some commitment to me or trade me. The fact that Shaq resigned with the Heat for less than he was making shows he was not concerned about money.


so we agree that this was incorrect:


> Shaq was mocking Buss because he was the stud on three consecutive championship teams yet was not in the top three most paid.


shaq did his buss-callout during the preseason of the '03-04 season. he had 3 years left on his contract. he wanted an EXTENSION. he took a pay cut with the heat for that extension, giving him more guaranteed money (5 yrs, $100M!). the pay cut with the heat, the embracing of wade as the focal point of the team, these were concessions he was unable to make with the lakers.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> Yeah Shaq miraculously decided to take a pay cut and lose weight the year he got traded to the Heat... and yet i wonder why he couldnt do that on the Lakers....


Maybe because he did not have to do that on the Lakers.....Did that thought ever occur to you?

He had just averaged 27 points and 11 rebs in the NBA finals. Why should he NOT save himself for the playoffs where it matters.


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> use some logic for a moment. Shaq took a paycut, yet hes still getting paid 20 mil/year on his extension.
> 
> 
> Shaq this past season: played 40 games, shot 42% from the line and put up 17 ppg and 7 rpg. If you were an owner, would you have given him that 30 mil/year extension? Doesn't matter that he was already being paid that amount, his laziness and lack of motivation playing on the Lakers, not to mention his eminent decline simply isn't worth strapping your cap space for the next half decade. Kobe is playing on the huge contract now, but in comparison, Kobe just played the two best seasons of his career and doesn't look like hes slowing down anytime soon. That's common sense.


You did a great job of leaving out some facts to make your argument look better.



Drewbs said:


> Shaq this past season: played 40 games, shot 42% from the line and put up 17 ppg and 7 rpg. .


Shaq has always shot terrible from the line, why is that something new to be concerned about. He was injured as was Wade which means he never got into a good rhythm during the season, but Shaq is at a stage where he doesn't need to dominate a regular season, he should be saved for playoff sucsess.



Drewbs said:


> Doesn't matter that he was already being paid that amount, his laziness and lack of motivation playing on the Lakers, not to mention his eminent decline simply isn't worth strapping your cap space for the next half decade..


Eminent decline? He spent the next two seasons the same way he had spent the previous five: vying for a championship. It was said that he was getting lazy in 01 and 02 yet he dominated in the PLAYOFFS and they win titles. Of course you probably think that Kobe was the reason. You also act if the Lakers salary cap is not already strapped right now. At least with Shaq you would be strapped while trying to win a title.



Drewbs said:


> Kobe is playing on the huge contract now, but in comparison, Kobe just played the two best seasons of his career and doesn't look like hes slowing down anytime soon. That's common sense.


He has played two great seasons and where has it gotten him? Of course all Kobe fans are talking about how great he is playing but it means NOTHING if you are not vying for titles. Meanwhile Shaq has been to the conference finals one year, and won a ring the next while allowing a younger superstar to lead the way. Now why could this not have been Kobe and the Lakers? I guess you blame everything on Shaq. Well You just go right ahead saluting Kobe for his great regular seasons that end in first round playoff losses or maybe not even playoff berths, while Shaq may very well be vying for another title in a weak Eastern Conference. You know since he is so lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Trayhezy said:


> Maybe because he did not have to do that on the Lakers.....Did that thought ever occur to you?
> 
> He had just averaged 27 points and 11 rebs in the NBA finals. Why should he NOT save himself for the playoffs where it matters.


Because continuing to think that you can just flip the switch in the playoffs at his age was/is a moronic way of thinking. Especially playing in the West.

Your telling me that coming into the season overweight and out of shape is a good thing?? 

Obviously the whole "save myself for the playoff" routine wasnt working then for Shaq. It sure as hell isnt working now. Ask Riley and this years Heat squad..


----------



## Trayhezy (May 19, 2006)

kflo said:


> so we agree that this was incorrect:
> 
> 
> shaq did his buss-callout during the preseason of the '03-04 season. he had 3 years left on his contract. he wanted an EXTENSION. he took a pay cut with the heat for that extension, giving him more guaranteed money (5 yrs, $100M!). the pay cut with the heat, the embracing of wade as the focal point of the team, these were concessions he was unable to make with the lakers.


Once again he had TWO more years left on the contract which Kevin Garnett and Chris Webber and I think Allen Houston were making as much or more than he had made but that is a moot point. 

You are so sure that he was unwilling to make those concessions with the Lakers but we will never know because the Lakers were unwilling to even NEGIOTATE with him. You may have gotten him to make some concessions.

However the Lakers MADE concessions to keep Kobe happy. This makes perfect sense if you look at Kobe as the primary cog in a three-peat team and if this what you believe, then more power to you. 

Now I ask you to name any player ever, who was under contract which a finals team and a team who could be there for more years to come who opted out to become a free agent. I can't.

This is the thing that set all this in motion, Kobe's decision to opt out which he announced during that playoff season. The Lakers concessions to him were a slap in Shaq's face, Kobe's attitude made Phil want out and this had to be an insult to two guys like Karl Malone and Gary Payton who took pennies on the dollar in free agency to come play on a championship caliber team to see this guy try to leave a championship caliber team to play politics with free agency.


----------

